# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  السيــره النبــويــه كــاملــه ..

## ! Fantasy.Girl !

السيرة النبوية . كامله .,!.,
بدءًا من مولده وحتى وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدي ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله، فجعله شاهدًا ومبشرًا ونذيرًا، وداعيًا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجًا منيرًا، وجعل فيه أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرًا‏.‏ اللهم صل وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وفجّر لهم ينابيع الرحمة والرضوان تفجيرا‏.
وبعد:- 

فسوف أقوم إن شاء الله بعرض السيرة النبوية كامله من مولده وحتى لحوقه بالرفيق الأعلى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مستخرجا تلك الأحداث والروايات من كتب السيرة ‏ النبوية . ، والله ولى التوفيق .





النسب والمولد والنشأة 


*نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسرته :



نسب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء‏:‏ جزء اتفق عليه كافة أهل السير والأنساب، وهو الجزء الذي يبدأ منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وينتهي إلى عدنان‏.‏ 

وجزء آخر كثر فيه الاختلاف، حتى جاوز حد الجمع والائتلاف، وهو الجزء الذي يبدأ بعد عدنان وينتهي إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام فقد توقف فيه قوم، وقالوا‏:‏ لا يجوز سرده، بينما جوزه آخرون وساقوه‏.‏ ثم اختلف هؤلا المجوزون في عدد الآباء وأسمائهم، فاشتد اختلافهم وكثرت أقوالهم حتى جاوزت ثلاثين قولًا، إلا أن الجميع متفقون على أن عدنان من صريح ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام‏.‏ 

أما الجزء الثالث فهو يبدأ من بعد إبراهيم عليه السلام وينتهي إلى آدم عليه السلام، وجل الاعتماد فيه على نقل أهل الكتاب، وعندهم فيه من بعض تفاصـيل الأعمـار وغيرهـا ما لا نشك في بطلانه، بينما نتوقف في البقية الباقية‏.‏ 

وفيما يلى الأجزاء الثلاثة من نسبه الزكى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالترتيب ‏:‏ 

الجزء الأول ‏:‏ محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ـ واسمه شَيْبَة ـ بن هاشم ـ واسمه عمرو ـ بن عبد مناف ـ واسمه المغيرة ـ بن قُصَىّ ـ واسمه زيد ـ بن كِلاب بن مُرَّة بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فِهْر ـ وهو الملقب بقريش وإليه تنتسب القبيلة ـ بن مالك بن النَّضْر ـ واسمه قيس ـ بن كِنَانة بن خُزَيْمَة بن مُدْرِكة ـ واسمه عامـر ـ بن إلياس بن مُضَر بن نِزَار بن مَعَدّ بن عدنان‏.‏ 
الجزء الثانى ‏:‏ ما فوق عدنان، وعدنان هو ابن أُدَد بن الهَمَيْسَع بن سلامان بن عَوْص بن بوز بن قموال بن أبي بن عوام بن ناشد بن حزا بن بلداس بن يدلاف بن طابخ بن جاحم بن ناحش بن ماخى بن عيض بن عبقر بن عبيد بن الدعا بن حَمْدان بن سنبر بن يثربى بن يحزن بن يلحن بن أرعوى بن عيض بن ديشان بن عيصر بن أفناد ابن أيهام بن مقصر بن ناحث بن زارح بن سمى بن مزى بن عوضة بن عرام بن قيدار ابن إسماعيل بن إيراهيم عليهما السلام‏.‏ 
الجزء الثالث ‏:‏ ما فوق إبراهيم عليه السلام، وهو ابن تارَح ـ واسمه آزر ـ بن ناحور بن ساروع ـ أو ساروغ ـ بن رَاعُو بن فَالَخ بن عابر بن شَالَخ بن أرْفَخْشَد بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام بن لامك بن مَتوشَلخَ بن أَخْنُوخ ـ يقال ‏:‏ هو إدريس النبي عليه السلام ـ بن يَرْد بن مَهْلائيل بن قينان بن أنُوش بن شِيث بن آدم ـ عليهما السلام‏.‏ 

*الأسرة النبوية :

تعرف أسرته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأسرة الهاشمية ـ نسبة إلى جده هاشم بن عبد مناف ـ وإذن فلنذكر شيئًا من أحوال هاشم ومن بعده ‏:‏ 


1 ـ هاشم ‏:‏ 

قد أسلفنا أن هاشمًا هو الذي تولى السقاية والرفادة من بني عبد مناف حين تصالح بنو عبد مناف وبنو عبد الدار على اقتسام المناصب فيما بينهما، وكان هاشم موسرًا ذا شرف كبير، وهو أول من أطعم الثريد للحجاج بمكة، وكان اسمه عمرو فما سمى هاشمًا إلا لهشمه الخبز، وهو أول من سن الرحلتين لقريش، رحلة الشتاء والصيف، وفيه يقول الشاعر ‏:‏ 

عمرو الذي هَشَمَ الثريدَ لقومه ** قَــومٍ بمـكــة مُسِْنتِيــن عِجَــافِ 

سُنَّتْ إليه الرحلتان كلاهـمــا ** سَفَرُ الشتاء ورحلة الأصياف 

ومن حديثه أنه خرج إلى الشام تاجرًا، فلما قدم المدينة تزوج سلمى بنت عمرو أحد بني عدى بن النجار وأقام عندها، ثم خرج إلى الشام ـ وهي عند أهلها قد حملت بعبد المطلب ـ فمات هاشم بغزة من أرض فلسطين، وولدت امرأته سلمى عبد المطلب سنة 497 م، وسمته شيبة؛ لشيبة كانت في رأسه، وجعلت تربيه في بيت أبيها في يثرب، ولم يشعر به أحد من أسرتـه بمكـة، وكان لهاشم أربعة بنين وهم‏:‏ أسد وأبو صيفي ونضلة وعبد المطلب‏.‏ وخمس بنات وهن‏:‏ الشفاء، وخالدة، وضعيفة، ورقية، وجنة‏.‏ 


2 ـ عبـد المطلب ‏:‏ 

قد علمنا مما سبق أن السقاية والرفادة بعد هاشم صارت إلى أخيه المطلب بن عبد مناف ‏[‏وكان شريفًا مطاعًا ذا فضل في قومه، كانت قريش تسميه الفياض لسخائه‏]‏ لما صار شيبة ـ عبد المطلب ـ وصيفًا أو فوق ذلك ابن سبع سنين أو ثماني سنين سمع به المطلب‏.‏ فرحل في طلبه، فلما رآه فاضت عيناه، وضمه، وأردفه على راحلته فامتنع حتى تأذن له أمه، فسألها المطلب أن ترسله معه، فامتنعت، فقال ‏:‏ إنما يمضى إلى ملك أبيه وإلى حرم الله فأذنت له، فقدم به مكة مردفه على بعيره، فقال الناس‏:‏ هذا عبد المطلب، فقال‏:‏ ويحكم، إنما هو ابن أخى هاشم، فأقام عنده حتى ترعرع، ثم إن المطلب هلك بـ ‏[‏دمان‏]‏ من أرض اليمن، فولى بعده عبد المطلب، فأقام لقومه ما كان آباؤه يقيمون لقومهم،وشرف في قومه شرفًا لم يبلغه أحد من آبائه، وأحبه قومه وعظم خطره فيهم‏.‏ 

ولما مات المطلب وثب نوفل على أركاح بد المطلب فغصبه إياها، فسأل رجالًا من قريش النصرة على عمه، فقالوا‏:‏ لا ندخل بينك وبين عمك، فكتب إلى أخواله من بني النجار أبياتًا يستنجدهم، فسار خاله أبو سعد بن عدى في ثمانين راكبًا، حتى نزل بالأبطح من مكة، فتلقاه عبد المطلب، فقال‏:‏ المنزل يا خال، فقال‏:‏ لا والله حتى ألقى نوفلًا، ثم أقبل فوقف على نوفل، وهو جالس في الحجر مع مشايخ قريش، فسل أبو سعد سيفه وقال‏:‏ ورب البيت، لئن لم ترد على ابن أختى أركاحه لأمكنن منك هذا السيف، فقال‏:‏ رددتها عليه، فأشهد عليه مشايخ قريش، ثم نزل على عبد المطلب، فأقام عنده ثلاثًا، ثم اعتمر ورجع إلى المدينة‏.‏ فلما جرى ذلك حالف نوفل بني عبد شمس بن عبد مناف على بني هاشم‏.‏ ولما رأت خزاعة نصر بني النجار لعبد المطلب قالوا‏:‏ نحن ولدناه كما ولدتموه، فنحن أحق بنصره ـ وذلك أن أم عبد مناف منهم ـ فدخلوا دار الندوة وحالفوا بني هاشم على بني عبد شمس ونوفل، وهذا الحلف هو الذي صار سببًا لفتح مكة كما سيأتى‏.‏ 

ومن أهم ما وقع لعبد المطلب من أمور البيت شيئان‏:‏ 


حفر بئر زمزم ووقعة الفيل 

وخلاصة الأول‏:‏ أنه أمر في المنام بحفر زمزم ووصف له موضعها، فقام يحفر، فوجد فيه الأشياء التي دفنها الجراهمة حين لجأوا إلى الجلاء، أي السيوف والدروع والغزالين من الذهب، فضرب الأسياف بابًا للكعبة، وضرب في الباب الغزالين صفائح من ذهب، وأقام سقاية 

يـتـبـعـ

----------


## ! Fantasy.Girl !

زمزم للحجاج‏.‏ 

ولما بدت بئر زمزم نازعت قريش عبد المطلب، وقالوا له ‏:‏ أشركنا‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما أنا بفاعل، هذا أمر خصصت به، فلم يتركوه حتى خرجوا به للمحاكمة إلى كاهنة بني سعد هُذَيْم، وكانت بأشراف الشام، فلما كانوا في الطريق، ونفد الماء سقى الله عبد المطلب مطرًا، م ينزل عليهم قطرة، فعرفوا تخصيص عبد المطلب بزمزم ورجعـوا، وحينئذ نذر عبد المطلب لئن آتاه الله عشرة أبناء، وبلغوا أن يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة‏.‏ 
وخلاصة الثانى‏:‏ أن أبرهة بن الصباح الحبشى، النائب العام عن النجاشى على اليمن، لما رأي العرب يحجون الكعبة بني كنيسة كبيرة بصنعاء، وأراد أن يصرف حج العرب إليها، وسمع بذلك رجل من بني كنانة، فدخلها ليلًا فلطخ قبلتها بالعذرة‏.‏ ولما علم أبرهة بذلك ثار غيظه، وسار بجيش عرمرم ـ عدده ستون ألف جندى ـ إلى الكعبة ليهدمها، واختار لنفسه فيلا من أكبر الفيلة، وكان في الجيش 9 فيلة أو 13 فيلا، وواصل سيره حتى بلغ المُغَمَّس، وهناك عبأ جيشه وهيأ فيله، وتهيأ لدخول مكة، فلما كان في وادى مُحَسِّر بين المزدلفة ومنى برك الفيل، ولم يقم ليقدم إلى الكعبة، وكانوا كلما وجهوه إلى الجنوب أو الشمال أو الشرق يقوم يهرول، وإذا صرفوه إلى الكعبة برك، فبيناهم كذلك إذ أرسل الله عليهم طيرًا أبابيل، ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل، فجعلهم كعصف مأكول‏.‏ وكانت الطير أمثال الخطاطيف والبلسان، مع كل طائر ثلاثة أحجار؛ حجر في منقاره، وحجران في رجليه أمثال الحمص، لا تصيب منهم أحدًا إلا صارت تتقطع أعضاؤه وهلك، وليس كلهم أصابت، وخرجوا هاربين يموج بعضهم في بعض، فتساقطوا بكل طريق وهلكوا على كل منهل، وأما أبرهة فبعث الله عليه داء تساقطت بسببه أنامله، ولم يصل إلى صنعاء إلا وهو مثل الفرخ، وانصدع صدره عن قلبه ثم هلك‏.‏ 

وأما قريش فكانوا قد تفرقوا في الشعاب، وتحرزوا في رءوس الجبال خوفًا على أنفسهم من معرة الجيش، فلما نزل بالجيش ما نزل رجعوا إلى بيوتهم آمنين‏.‏ 

وكانت هذه الوقعة في شهر المحرم قبل مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمسين يومًا أو بخمسة وخمسين يومًا ـ عند الأكثر ـ وهو يطابق أواخر فبراير أو أوائل مارس سنة 571 م، وكانت تقدمة قدمها الله لنبيه وبيته؛ لأنّا حين ننظر إلى بيت المقدس نرى أن المشركين من أعداء الله استولوا على هذه القبلة مرتين بينما كان أهلها مسلمين، كما وقع لبُخْتُنَصَّر سنة 587 ق‏.‏م، والرومان سنة 70 م، ولكن لم يتم استيلاء نصارى الحبشة على الكعبة وهم المسلمون إذ ذاك، وأهل الكعبة كانوا مشركين‏.‏ 

وقد وقعت هذه الوقعة في الظروف التي يبلغ نبؤها إلى معظم المعمورة المتحضرة إذ ذاك‏.‏ فالحبشة كانت لها صلة قوية بالرومان، والفرس لا يزالون لهم بالمرصاد، يترقبون ما نزل بالرومان وحلفائهم؛ ولذلك سرعان ما جاءت الفرس إلى اليمن بعد هذه الوقعة، وهاتان الدولتان كانتا تمثلان العالم المتحضر في ذلك الوقت‏.‏ فهذه الوقعة لفتت أنظار العالم ودلته على شرف بيت الله، وأنه هو الذي اصطفاه الله للتقديس، فإذن لو قام أحد من أهله بدعوى النبوة كان ذلك هو عين ما تقتضيه هذه الوقعة، وكان تفسيرًا للحكمة الخفية التي كانت في نصرة الله للمشركين ضد أهل الإيمان بطريق يفوق عالم الأسباب‏.‏ 

وكان لعبد المطلب عشرة بنين، وهم‏:‏ الحارث، والزبير، وأبو طالب، وعبد الله، وحمزة، وأبو لهب، والغَيْدَاق، والمُقَوِّم، وضِرَار، والعباس‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانوا أحد عشر، فزادوا ولدًا اسمه‏:‏ قُثَم، وقيل ‏:‏ كانوا ثلاثة عشر، فزادوا‏:‏ عبد الكعبة وحَجْلًا، وقيل‏:‏ إن عبد الكعبة هو المقوم، وحجلا هو الغيداق، ولم يكن من أولاده رجل اسمه قثم، وأما البنات فست وهن ‏:‏ أم الحكيم ـ وهي البيضاء ـ وبَرَّة، وعاتكة، وصفية، وأرْوَى، وأميمة‏.‏ 

3ـ عبد الله والد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ 

أمـه فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ بن عمران بن مخزوم بن يَقَظَة بـن مـرة، وكـان عبد الله أحسن أولاد عبد المطلب وأعفهم وأحبهم إليه، وهو الذبيح؛ وذلك أن عبد المطلب لمـا تم أبناؤه عشرة، وعرف أنهم يمنعونه أخبرهم بنذره فأطاعوه، فقيل ‏:‏ إنه أقـرع بينهم أيهم ينـحـر ‏؟‏ فطـارت القرعــة على عـبد الله، وكــان أحـب النـاس إليه‏.‏فقال‏:‏اللهم هو أو مائة من الإبل‏.‏ثم أقرع بينه وبين الإبل فطارت القرعة على المائة من الإبل، وقيل‏:‏إنه كتب أسماءهم في القداح،وأعطاها قيم هبل، فضرب القداح فخرج القدح على عبد الله، فأخذه عبد المطلب، وأخذ الشفرة،ثم أقبل به إلى الكعبة ليذبحه،فمنعته قريش،ولاسيما أخواله من بني مخزوم وأخوه أبو طالب‏.‏ فقال عبد المطلب ‏:‏ فكيف أصنع بنذري‏؟‏ فأشاروا عليه أن يأتى عرافة فيستأمرها، فأتاها، فأمرت أن يضرب القداح على عبد الله وعلى عشر من الإبل، فإن خرجت على عبد الله يزيد عشرًا من الإبل حتى يرضى ربه، فإن خرجت على الإبل نحرها، فرجع وأقرع بين عبد الله وبين عشر من الإبل، فوقعت القرعة على عبد الله، فلم يزل يزيد من الإبل عشرًا عشرًا ولا تقع القرعة إلا عليه إلى أن بلغت الإبل مائة فوقعت القرعة عليها، فنحرت ثم تركت، لا يرد عنها إنسان ولا سبع، وكانت الدية في قريش وفي العرب عشرًا من الإبل، فجرت بعد هذه الوقعة مائة من الإبل، وأقرها الإسلام، وروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ ‏[‏أنا ابن الذبيحين‏]‏ يعنى إسماعيل، وأباه عبد الله‏.‏ 

واختار عبد المطلب لولده عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب، وهي يومئذ تعد أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبًا وموضعًا، وأبوها سيد بني زهرة نسبًا وشرفًا، فزوجه بها، فبني بها عبد الله في مكة، وبعد قليل أرسله عبد المطلب إلى المدينة يمتار لهم تمرًا، فمات بها، وقيل ‏:‏ بل خرج تاجرًا إلى الشام، فأقبل في عير قريش، فنزل بالمدينة وهو مريض فتوفي بها، ودفن في دار النابغة الجعدى، وله إذ ذاك خمس وعشرون سنة، وكانت وفاته قبل أن يولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبه يقول أكثر المؤرخين، وقيل ‏:‏ بل توفي بعد مولده بشهرين أو أكثر‏.‏ ولما بلغ نعيه إلى مكة رثته آمنة بأروع المراثى، قالت ‏:‏ 

عَفَا جانبُ البطحاءِ من ابن هاشم ** وجاور لَحْدًا خارجـًا في الغَـمَاغِـــم 

دَعَتْـه المنــايا دعــوة فأجـابـــهـا ** وما تركتْ في الناس مثل ابن هاشـم 

عشيـة راحـوا يحملــون سريـره ** تَعَاوَرَهُ أصـحـابــه في التزاحــــم 

فإن تـك غـالتـه المنـايا ورَيْبَهـــا ** فقـد كـان مِعْطــاءً كـثير التراحم 

وجميع ما خلفه عبد الله خمسة أجمال، وقطعة غنم، وجارية حبشية اسمها بركة وكنيتها أم أيمن، وهي حاضنـة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.

----------


## ! Fantasy.Girl !

* شق الصدر :

وهكذا رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بني سعد، حتى إذا كان بعده بأشهر على قول ابن إسحاق، وفي السنة الرابعة من مولده على قول المحققين وقع حادث شق صدره، روى مسلم عن أنس‏:‏ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاه جبريل، وهو يلعب مع الغلمان، فأخذه فصرعه، فشق عن قلبه، فاستخرج القلب، فاستخرج منه علقة، فقال‏:‏ هذا حظ الشيطان منك، ثم غسله في طَسْت من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم لأَمَه ـ أي جمعه وضم بعضه إلى بعض ـ ثم أعاده في مكانه، وجاء الغلمان يسعون إلى أمه ـ يعنى ظئره ـ فقالوا‏:‏ إن محمدًا قد قتل، فاستقبلوه وهو مُنْتَقِعُ اللون ـ أي متغير اللون ـ قال أنس‏:‏ وقد كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط في صدره‏.

*إلى أمه الحنون :

وخشيت عليه حليمة بعد هذه الوقعة حتى ردته إلى أمه، فكان عند أمه إلى أن بلغ ست سنين‏.‏ 

ورأت آمنة ـ وفاء لذكرى زوجها الراحل ـ أن تزور قبره بيثرب، فخرجت من مكة قاطعة رحلة تبلغ نحو خمسمائة كيلو متر ومعها ولدها اليتيم ـ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وخادمتها أم أيمن، وقيمها عبد المطلب، فمكثت شهرًا ثم قفلت، وبينما هي راجعة إذ لحقها المرض في أوائل الطريق، ثم اشتد حتى ماتت بالأبْوَاء بين مكة والمدينة‏.


*إلى جده العطوف :

وعاد به عبد المطلب إلى مكة، وكانت مشاعر الحنو في فؤاده تربو نحو حفيده اليتيم الذي أصيب بمصاب جديد نَكَأ الجروح القديمة، فَرَقَّ عليه رقة لم يرقها على أحد من أولاده، فكان لا يدعه لوحدته المفروضة، بل يؤثره على أولاده، قال ابن هشام‏:‏ كان يوضع لعبد المطلب فراش في ظل الكعبة، فكان بنوه يجلسون حول فراشه ذلك حتى يخرج إليه، لا يجلس عليه أحد من بنيه إجلالًا له، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتى وهو غلام جفر حتى يجلس عليه، فيأخذه أعمامه ليؤخروه عنه، فيقول عبد المطلب إذا رأي ذلك منهم‏:‏ دعوا ابني هذا، فوالله إن له لشأنًا، ثم يجلس معه على فراشه، ويمسح ظهره بيده، ويسره ما يراه يصنع‏.‏ 

ولثمانى سنوات وشهرين وعشرة أيام من عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم توفي جده عبد المطلب بمكة، ورأي قبل وفاته أن يعهد بكفالة حفيده إلى عمه أبي طالب شقيق أبيه‏.

*إلى عمه الشفيق :

ونهض أبو طالب بحق ابن أخيه على أكمل وجه، وضمه إلى ولده وقدمه عليهم واختصه بفضل احترام وتقدير، وظل فوق أربعين سنة يعز جانبه، ويبسط عليه حمايته، ويصادق ويخاصم من أجله، وستأتي نبذ من ذلك في مواضعها‏.‏


* يستسقى الغمام بوجهه :

أخرج ابن عساكر عن جَلْهُمَة بن عُرْفُطَة قال‏:‏ قدمت مكة وهم في قحط، فقالت قريش‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، أقحط الوادي، وأجدب العيال، فهَلُمَّ فاستسق، فخرج أبو طالب ومعه غلام، كأنه شمس دُجُنَّة، تجلت عنه سحابة قَتْمَاء، حوله أُغَيْلمة، فأخذه أبو طالب، فألصق ظهره بالكعبة،ولاذ بأضبعه الغلام، وما في السماء قَزَعَة، فأقبل السحاب من هاهنا وهاهنا وأغدق واغْدَوْدَق، وانفجر الوادي، وأخصب النادي والبادي، وإلى هذا أشار أبو طالب حين قال‏:‏ 

وأبيضَ يُستسقى الغَمَام بوجهه ** ثِمالُ اليتامى عِصْمَةٌ للأرامل 

*بَحِيرَى الراهب :

ولما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اثنتى عشرة سنة ـ قيل‏:‏ وشهرين وعشرة أيام ـ ارتحل به أبو طالب تاجرًا إلى الشام، حتى وصل إلى بُصْرَى ـ وهي معدودة من الشام، وقَصَبَة لحُورَان، وكانت في ذلك الوقت قصبة للبلاد العربية التي كانت تحت حكم الرومان‏.‏ وكان في هذا البلد راهب عرف بَبحِيرَى، واسمه ـ فيما يقال‏:‏ جرجيس، فلما نزل الركب خرج إليهم، وكان لا يخرج إليهم قبل ذلك، فجعل يتخلّلهم حتى جاء فأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال‏:‏ هذا سيد العالمين، هذا رسول رب العالمين، هذا يبعثه الله رحمة للعالمين‏.‏ فقال له ‏[‏أبو طالب و‏]‏ أشياخ قريش‏:‏ ‏[‏و‏]‏ ما علمك ‏[‏بذلك‏]‏‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ إنكم حين أشرفتم من العقبة لم يبق حجر ولا شجر إلا خر ساجدًا، ولا يسجدان إلا لنبى، وإنى أعرفه بخاتم النبوة أسفل من غضروف كتفه مثل التفاحة، ‏[‏وإنا نجده في كتبنا‏]‏، ثم أكرمهم بالضيافة، وسأل أبا طالب أن يرده، ولا يقدم به إلى الشام؛ خوفًا عليه من الروم واليهود، فبعثه عمه مع بعض غلمانه إلى مكة‏.
‏ 


*حرب الفِجَار :

وفي السنة العشرين من عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم وقعت في سوق عُكاظ حرب بين قريش ـ ومعهم كنانة ـ وبين قَيْس عَيْلان، تعرف بحرب الفِجَار وسببها‏:‏ أن أحد بني كنانة، واسمه البَرَّاض، اغتال ثلاثة رجال من قيس عيلان، ووصل الخبر إلى عكاظ فثار الطرفان، وكان قائد قريش وكنانة كلها حرب بن أمية؛ لمكانته فيهم سنا وشرفًا، وكان الظفر في أول النهار لقيس على كنانة، حتى إذا كان في وسط النهار كادت الدائرة تدور على قيس‏.‏ ثم تداعى بعض قريش إلى الصلح على أن يحصوا قتلى الفريقين، فمن وجد قتلاه أكثر أخذ دية الزائد‏.‏ فاصطلحوا على ذلك، ووضعوا الحرب، وهدموا ما كان بينهم من العداوة والشر‏.‏ وسميت بحرب الفجار؛ لانتهاك حرمة الشهر الحرام فيها، وقد حضر هذه الحرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان ينبل على عمومته؛ أي يجهز لهم النبل للرمي‏

----------


## ! Fantasy.Girl !

حلف الفضول :

وعلى أثر هذه الحرب وقع حلف الفضول في ذى القعدة في شهر حرام تداعت إليه قبائل من قريش‏:‏ بنو هاشم، وبنو المطلب،وأسد بن عبد العزى، وزهرة بن كلاب، وتيم بن مرة، فاجتمعوا في دار عبد الله بن جُدْعان التيمى؛ لسنِّه وشرفه، فتعاقدوا وتعاهدوا على ألا يجدوا بمكة مظلومًا من أهلها وغيرهم من سائر الناس إلا قاموا معه، وكانوا على من ظلمه حتى ترد عليه مظلمته، وشهد هذا الحلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ وقال بعد أن أكرمه الله بالرسالة‏:‏ ‏(‏لقد شهدت في دار عبد الله بن جدعان حلفًا ما أحب أن لى به حمر النعم، ولو أدعى به في الإسلام لأجبت‏)‏‏.‏ 

وهذا الحلف روحه تنافي الحمية الجاهلية التي كانت العصبية تثيرها، ويقال في سبب هذا الحلف‏:‏ إن رجلًا من زُبَيْد قدم مكة ببضاعة، واشتراها منه العاص بن وائل السهمى، وحبس عنه حقه، فاستعدى عليه الأحلاف عبد الدار ومخزومًا، وجُمَحًا وسَهْمًا وعَدِيّا فلم يكترثوا له، فعلا جبل أبي قُبَيْس، ونادى بأشعار يصف فيها ظلامته رافعًا صوته، فمشى في ذلك الزبير بن عبد المطلب، وقال‏:‏ ما لهذا مترك‏؟‏ حتى اجتمع الذين مضى ذكرهم في حلف الفضول، فعقدوا الحلف ثم قاموا إلى العاص بن وائل فانتزعوا منه حق الزبيدي‏.

*حياة الكدح :

ولم يكن له صلى الله عليه وسلم عمل معين في أول شبابه، إلا أن الروايات توالت أنه كان يرعى غنمًا، رعاها في بني سعد، وفي مكة لأهلها على قراريط، ويبدو أنه انتقل إلى عمل التجارة حين شب،فقد ورد أنه كان يتجر مع السائب بن أبي السائب المخزومي فكان خير شريك له، لا يدارى ولا يمارى، وجاءه يوم الفتح فرحب به، وقال‏:‏ مرحبًا بأخي وشريكي‏.‏ 

وفي الخامسة والعشرين من سنه خرج تاجرًا إلى الشام في مال خديجة رضي الله عنها قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ كانت خديجة بنت خويلد امرأة تاجرة ذات شرف ومال، تستأجر الرجال في مالها، وتضاربهم إياه بشيء تجعله لهم، وكانت قريش قومًا تجارًا، فلما بلغها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بلغها من صدق حديثه، وعظم أمانته وكرم أخلاقه بعثت إليه، فعرضت عليه أن يخرج في مال لها إلى الشام تاجرًا، وتعطيه أفضل ما كانت تعطى غيره من التجار، مع غلام لها يقال له‏:‏ ميسرة، فقبله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها، وخرج في مالها ذلك، وخرج معه غلامها ميسرة حتى قدم الشام‏.

*زواجه بخديجة :

ولما رجع إلى مكة، ورأت خديجة في مالها من الأمانة والبركة ما لم تر قبل هذا، وأخبرها غلامها ميسرة بما رأي فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من خلال عذبة، وشمائل كريمة، وفكر راجح، ومنطق صادق، ونهج أمين، وجدت ضالتها المنشودة ـ وكان السادات والرؤساء يحرصون على زواجها فتأبي عليهم ذلك ـ فتحدثت بما في نفسها إلى صديقتها نفيسة بنت منبه، وهذه ذهبت إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم تفاتحه أن يتزوج خديجة، فرضى بذلك، وكلم أعمامه، فذهبوا إلى عم خديجة وخطبوها إليه، وعلى إثر ذلك تم الزواج، وحضر العقد بنو هاشم ورؤساء مضر، وذلك بعد رجوعه من الشام بشهرين، وأصدقها عشرين بَكْرة‏.‏ وكانت سنها إذ ذاك أربعين سنة، وكانت يومئذ أفضل نساء قومها نسبًا وثروة وعقلًا، وهي أول امرأة تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يتزوج عليها غيرها حتى ماتت‏.‏ 

وكل أولاده صلى الله عليه وسلم منها سوى إبراهيم،ولدت له‏:‏ أولًا القاسم ـ وبه كان يكنى ـ ثم زينب، ورقية، وأم كلثوم، وفاطمة، وعبد الله‏.‏ وكان عبد الله يلقب بالطيب والطاهر، ومات بنوه كلهم في صغرهم، أما البنات فكلهن أدركن الإسلام فأسلمن وهاجرن،إلا أنهن أدركتهن الوفاة في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى فاطمة رضي الله عنها، فقد تأخرت بعده ستة أشهر ثم لحقت به‏.‏

*بناء الكعبة وقضية التحكيم :

ولخمس وثلاثين سنة من مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم قامت قريش ببناء الكعبة؛ وذلك لأن الكعبة كانت رَضْمًا فوق القامة، ارتفاعها تسعة أذرع من عهد إسماعيل عليه السلام، ولم يكن لها سقف، فسرق نفر من اللصوص كنزها الذي كان في جوفها، وكانت مع ذلك قد تعرضت ـ باعتبارها أثرًا قديما ـ للعوادى التي أدهت بنيانها، وصدعت جدرانها، وقبل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمس سنين جرف مكة سيل عرم انحدر إلى البيت الحرام، فأوشكت الكعبة منه على الانهيار، فاضطرت قريش إلى تجديد بنائها حرصًا على مكانتها، واتفقوا على ألا يدخلوا في بنائها إلا طيبًا، فلا يدخلون فيها مهر بغى ولا بيع ربًا ولا مظلمة أحد من الناس، وكانوا يهابون هدمها، فابتدأ بها الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومى، فأخذ المعول وقال‏:‏ اللّهم لا نريد إلا الخير، ثم هدم ناحية الركنين، ولما لم يصبه شيء تبعه الناس في الهدم في اليوم الثاني، ولم يزالوا في الهدم حتى وصلوا إلى قواعد إبراهيم، ثم أرادوا الأخذ في البناء فجزأوا الكعبة، وخصصوا لكل قبيلة جزءًا منها‏.‏ فجمعت كل قبيلة حجارة على حدة، وأخذوا يبنونها، وتولى البناء بناء رومي اسمه‏:‏ باقوم‏.‏ ولما بلغ البنيان موضع الحجر الأسود اختلفوا فيمن يمتاز بشرف وضعه في مكانه، واستمر النزاع أربع ليال أو خمسًا، واشتد حتى كاد يتحول إلى حرب ضروس في أرض الحرم، إلا أن أبا أمية بن المغيرة المخزومى عرض عليهم أن يحكموا فيما شجر بينهم أول داخل عليهم من باب المسجد فارتضوه، وشاء الله أن يكون ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما رأوه هتفوا‏:‏ هذا الأمين، رضيناه، هذا محمد، فلما انتهى إليهم، وأخبروه الخبر طلب رداء فوضع الحجر وسطه وطلب من رؤساء القبائل المتنازعين أن يمسكوا جميعًا بأطراف الرداء، وأمرهم أن يرفعوه، حتى إذا أوصلوه إلى موضعه أخذه بيده فوضعه في مكانه، وهذا حل حصيف رضى به القوم‏.‏ 

وقصرت بقريش النفقة الطيبة فأخرجوا من الجهة الشمالية نحوا من ستة أذرع، وهي التي تسمى بالحجر والحطيم، ورفعوا بابها من الأرض؛ لئلا يدخلها إلا من أرادوا، ولما بلغ البناء خمسة عشر ذراعًا سقفوه على ستة أعمدة‏.‏ 

وصارت الكعبة بعد انتهائها ذات شكل مربع تقريبًا، يبلغ ارتفاعه 15 مترًا، وطول ضلعه الذي فيه الحجر الأسود والمقابل له 10 أمتار، والحجر موضوع على ارتفاع 1‏.‏50متر من أرضية المطاف‏.‏ والضلع الذي فيه الباب والمقابل له 12مترًا، وبابها على ارتفاع مترين من الأرض، ويحيط بها من الخارج قصبة من البناء أسفلها، متوسط ارتفاعها 0‏.‏25مترًا ومتوسط عرضها 0‏.‏30 مترًا وتسمى بالشاذروان، وهي من أصل البيت لكن قريشًا تركتها‏.

*السيرة الإجمالية قبل النبوة :

كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد جمع في نشأته خير ما في طبقات الناس من ميزات، وكان طرازًا رفيعًا من الفكر الصائب، والنظر السديد، ونال حظًا وافرًا من حسن الفطنة وأصالة الفكرة وسداد الوسيلة والهدف، وكان يستعين بصمته الطويل على طول التأمل وإدمان الفكرة واستكناه الحق، وطالع بعقله الخصب وفطرته الصافية صحائف الحياة وشئون الناس وأحوال الجماعات، فعاف ما سواها من خرافة، ونأي عنها، ثم عاشر الناس على بصيرة من أمره وأمرهم، فما وجد حسنًا شارك فيه وإلا عاد إلى عزلته العتيدة، فكان لا يشرب الخمر، ولا يأكل مما ذبح على النصب، ولا يحضر للأوثان عيدًا ولا احتفالًا، بل كان من أول نشأته نافرا من هذه المعبودات الباطلة، حتى لم يكن شيء أبغض إليه منها، وحتى كان لا يصبر على سماع الحلف باللات والعزى‏.‏ 

ولا شك أن القدر حاطه بالحفظ، فعندما تتحرك نوازع النفس لاستطلاع بعض متع الدنيا، وعندما يرضى باتباع بعض التقاليد غير المحمودة ـ تتدخل العناية الربانية للحيلولة بينه وبينها، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما هممت بشيء مما كان أهل الجاهلية يعملون غير مرتين، كل ذلك يحول الله بيني وبينه، ثم ما هممت به حتى أكرمنى برسالته، قلت ليلة للغلام الذي يرعى معي الغنم بأعلى مكة‏:‏ لو أبصرت لي غنمي حتى أدخل مكة وأسمر بها كما يسمر الشباب، فقال‏:‏ أفعل، فخرجت حتى إذا كنت عند أول دار بمكة سمعت عزفًا، فقلت‏:‏ ما هذا‏؟‏ فقالوا‏:‏ عرس فلان بفلانة، فجلست أسمع، فضرب الله على أذنـى فنمت، فما أيقظني إلا حر الشمس‏.‏ فعدت إلى صاحبي فسألني، فأخبرته، ثم قلت ليلة أخرى مثل ذلك، ودخلت بمكة فأصابني مثل أول ليلة‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ ثم ما هممت بسوء‏)‏‏.‏ 

وروى البخاري عن جابر بن عبد الله قال‏:‏ لما بنيت الكعبة ذهب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعباس ينقلان الحجارة، فقال عباس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ اجعل إزارك على رقبتك يقيقك من الحجارة، فخر إلى الأرض وطمحت عيناه إلى السماء ثم أفاق، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏إزاري، إزاري‏)‏ فشد عليه إزاره‏.‏ وفي رواية‏:‏ فما رؤيت له عورة بعد ذلك‏.‏ 

وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتاز في قومه بخلال عذبة وأخلاق فاضلة، وشمائل كريمة، فكان أفضل قومه مروءة، وأحسنهم خلقًا، وأعزهم جوارًا، وأعظمهم حلمًا، وأصدقهم حديثًا، وألينهم عَرِيكة، وأعفهم نفسًا وأكرمهم خيرًا، وأبرهم عملًا، وأوفاهم عهدًا، وآمنهم أمانة حتى سماه قومه‏:‏ ‏[‏الأمين‏]‏ لما جمع فيه من الأحوال الصالحة والخصال المرضية، وكان كما قالت أم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها يحمل الكل، ويكسب المعدوم، ويقرى الضيف، ويعين على نوائب الحق‏. 


يـتـبـعـ.,

----------


## سوسن

جزاك الله كل خير .. ما اجملها من سيره سيره الحبيب المصطفى .. نشرها في المنتدى
يسهل علينا جميعاً الاطلاع عليها ومعرفه تفاصيها جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
متابعه ..فصلاً بفصل .. وسطراً بسطر .. فلا تحرمينا من البقيه ..في انتظارك 

اختك سوسن

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

شكرا على الموضوع المهم 
بانتظار البقيه 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمد القضاة

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك
اللهم علمنا ما جهلنا  انفعنا بما علمتنا

----------


## ابو نعيم

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

جزاك الله كل خير...

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

نشأة عبد المطلب وزعامته لقريش 

عبد المطلب
هو عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضربن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. 

كان أبوه هاشم بن عبد مناف قد قدم المدينة فتزوج سلمى بنت عمرو أحد بني عدي بن النجار 
فولدت له عبد المطلب، فسمته شيبة . وتركه هاشم عندها حتى كان وصيفا أو فوق ذلك ثم خرج إليه عمه المطلب ليقبضه فيلحقه ببلده وقومه 
فقالت له سلمى:لست بمرسلته معك
فقال لها المطلب:إني غير منصرف حتى أخرج به معي، إن ابن أخي قد بلغ وهو غريب في غير قومه ونحن أهل بيت شرف في قومنا، نلي كثيرا من أمورهم وقومه وبلده وعشيرته خير له من الإقامة في غيرهم
وقال شيبة لعمه المطلب:لست بمفارقها إلا أن تأذن لي.

فأذنت له ودفعته إليه فاحتمله فدخل به مكة مردفه معه على بعيره 
فقالت قريش: عبد المطلب ابتاعه فلأجل ذلك سُميّ شيبة عبد المطلب. 
فقال المطلب: ويحكم إنما هو ابن أخي هاشم قدمت به من المدينة .

ثم ولي عبد المطلب بن هاشم السقاية والرفادة بعد عمه المطلب فأقامها للناس وأقام لقومه ما كان آباؤه يقيمون قبله لقومهم من أمرهم وشرف في قومه شرفا لم يبلغه أحد من آبائه وأحبه قومه وعظم خطره فيهم .

ثم إن عبد المطلب بينما هو نائم في الحجر إذ أُتي فأمر بحفر زمزم . والرواية كما قالها سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله تعالى وكرّم الله وجهه:
قال عبد المطلب : إني لنائم في الحجر إذ أتاني آتفقال: احفر طيبة قلت: وما طيبة؟ ثم ذهب عني. فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه فجاءني فقال: احفر برةقلت: وما برة؟ثم ذهب عني، فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه فجاءني فقال: احفر المضنونة فقلت: وما المضنونة؟ثم ذهب عني. فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه فجاءني فقال: احفر زمزم قلت: وما زمزم ؟قال: لا تنزف أبدا ولا تذم ، تسقي الحجيج الأعظم وهي بين الفرث والدم عند نقرة الغراب الأعصم عند قرية النمل. 

فلما بين له شأنها، ودُل على موضعها، وعرف أنه صدق غدا بمعوله ومعه ابنه الحارث بن عبد المطلب، ليس له يومئذ ولد غيره فحفر فيها. فلما بدا لعبد المطلب الطي كبّر فعرفت قريش أنه قد أدرك حاجته فقاموا إليه 
فقالوا: يا عبد المطلب، إنها بئر أبينا إسماعيل وإن لنا فيها حقا فأشركنا معك فيها.
قال: ما أنا بفاعل إن هذا الأمر قد خصصت به دونكم وأعطيته من بينكم. 
فقالوا له: فأنصفنا فإنا غير تاركيك حتى نخاصمك فيها . 
قال: فاجعلوا بيني وبينكم من شئتم أحاكمكم إليه.
قالوا: كاهنة بني سعد هذيم.
قال: نعم.
وكانت بأشراف الشام. 

فركب عبد المطلب ومعه نفر من بني أبيه من بني عبد مناف وركب من كل قبيلة من قريش نفر. والأرض إذ ذاك مفاوز، فخرجوا حتى إذا كانوا ببعض تلك المفاوز بين الحجاز والشام، فني ماء عبد المطلب وأصحابه فظمئوا حتى أيقنوا بالهلكة فاستسقوا من معهم من قبائل قريش، فأبوا عليهم. 
وقالوا: إنا بمفازة ونحن نخشى على أنفسنا مثل ما أصابكم. 
فلما رأى عبد المطلب ما صنع القوم وما يتخوف على نفسه وأصحابه. 
قال: ماذا ترون؟.
قالوا: ما رأينا إلا تبع لرأيك، فمرنا بما شئت.
قال: فإني أرى أن يحفر كل رجل منكم حفرته لنفسه بما بكم الآن من القوة فكلما مات رجل دفعه أصحابه في حفرته ثم واروه حتى يكون آخركم رجلا واحدا، فضيعة رجل واحد أيسر من ضيعة ركب جميعا.
قالوا: نعم ما أمرت به. 

فقام كل واحد منهم فحفر حفرته ثم قعدوا ينتظرون الموت عطشا
ثم إن عبد المطلب قال لأصحابه: والله إن إلقاءنا بأيدينا هكذا للموت لا نضرب في الأرض ولا نبتغي لأنفسنا، لعجز فعسى الله أن يرزقنا ماء ببعض البلاد ارتحلوا
فارتحلوا، حتى إذا فرغوا ومن معهم من قبائل قريش ينظرون إليهم ما هم فاعلون تقدم عبد المطلب إلى راحلته فركبها. 
فلما انبعثت به انفجرت من تحت خفها عين ماء عذب فكبر عبد المطلب وكبر أصحابه ثم نزل فشرب وشرب أصحابه واستقوا حتى ملئوا أسقيتهم ثم دعا القبائل من قريش
فقال: هلم إلى الماء فقد سقانا الله فاشربوا واستقوا.
فجاءوا فشربوا واستقوا ثم قالوا: قد والله قضي لك علينا يا عبد المطلب، والله لا نخاصمك في زمزم أبدا، إن الذي سقاك هذا الماء بهذه الفلاة لهو الذي سقاك زمزم، فارجع إلى سقايتك راشدا
فرجع ورجعوا معه ولم يصلوا إلى الكاهنة وخلوا بينه وبينها . 

وقد سمعت من يحدث عن عبد المطلب أنه قيل له حين أمر بحفر زمزم : 

يسقي حجيج الله في كل مبر..................ثم ادع بالماء الروى غير الكدر 
ليس يخاف منه شيء ما عمر 
فخرج عبد المطلب ، حين قيل له ذلك إلى قريش
فقال: تعلموا أني قد أمرت أن أحفر لكم زمزم 
فقالوا: فهل بين لك أين هي؟ قال: لا 
قالوا: فارجع إلى مضجعك الذي رأيت فيه ما رأيت فإن يك حقا من الله يبين لك ، وإن يك من الشيطان فلن يعود إليك

فرجع عبد المطلب إلى مضجعه فنام فيه فأُتي فقيل له: احفر زمزم ، إنك إن حفرتها لم تندم وهي تراث من أبيك الأعظم لا تنزف أبدا ولا تذم ، تسقي الحجيج الأعظم مثل نعام حافل لم يقسم ينذر فيها ناذر لمنعم تكون ميراثا وعقدا محكم ليست كبعض ما قد تعلم وهي بين الفرث والدم . 
وحين قيل له ذلك قال: وأين هي؟ 
قيل له: عند قرية النمل ، حيث ينقر الغراب غدا. فعدا عبد المطلب ومعه ابنه الحارث وليس له يومئذ ولد غيره فوجد قرية النمل، ووجد الغراب ينقر عندها بين الوثنين إساف ونائلة ، اللذين كانت قريش تنحر عندهما ذبائحها . فجاء بالمعول وقام ليحفر حيث أمر فقامت إليه قريش حين رأوا جده فقالوا : والله لا نتركك تحفر بين وثنينا هذين اللذين ننحر عندهما. 
فقال عبد المطلب لابنه الحارث: ذُد عني حتى أحفر ، فوالله لأمضين لما أُمرت به . 

فلما عرفوا أنه غير نازع خلوا بينه وبين الحفر ، وكفوا عنه فلم يحفر إلا يسيرا ، حتى بدا له الطي، فكبر وعرفوا أنه قد صدق. فلما تمادى به الحفر وجد فيها غزالين من ذهب، ووجد فيها أسيافا قلعية وأدراعا، فقالت له قريش: يا عبد المطلب ، لنا معك في هذا شرك وحق 
قال: لا ، ولكن هلم إلى أمر نصف بيني وبينكم نضرب عليها بالقداح 
قالوا : وكيف تصنع ؟ 
قال: أجعل للكعبة قدحين ولي قدحين ولكم قدحين فمن خرج له قدحاه على شيء كان له ومن تخلف قدحاه فلا شيء له؟ 
قالوا : أنصفت.

فجعل قدحين أصفرين للكعبة وقدحين أسودين لعبد المطلب وقدحين أبيضين لقريش ثم أعطوا ( القداح ) صاحب القداح الذي يضرب بها عند هبل 1 
وقام عبد المطلب يدعو الله عز وجل فضرب صاحب القداح فخرج الأصفران على الغزالين للكعبة وخرج الأسودان على الأسياف والأدراع لعبد المطلب وتخلف قدحا قريش. 
فضرب عبد المطلب الأسياف. بابا للكعبة وضرب في الباب الغزالين من ذهب. فكان أول ذهب حليته الكعبة، فيما يزعمون، ثم إن عبد المطلب أقام سقاية زمزم للحجاج. 

وكانت قريش قبل حفر زمزم قد احتفرت بئارا بمكة وهي البئر التي بأعلى مكة عند البيضاء دار محمد بن يوسف ( الثقفي ) . ومنها بذر وسجلة والحفر وسقية وأم أحراد والسنبلة والغمر 
وكانت آبار حفائر خارجا من مكة قديمة.
فعفت زمزم على البئار التي كانت قبلها يسقي عليها الحاج ، وانصرف الناس إليها لمكانها من المسجد الحرام، ولفضلها على ما سواها من المياه ولأنها بئر إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام وافتخرت بها بنو عبد مناف على قريش كلها، وعلى سائر العرب 

وكان عبد المطلب بن هاشم، قد نذر حين لقي من قريش ما لقي عند حفر زمزم ، لئن ولد له عشرة نفر ثم بلغوا معه حتى يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم لله عند الكعبة. فلما توافى بنوه عشرة وعرف أنهم سيمنعونه جمعهم ثم أخبرهم بنذره ودعاهم إلى الوفاء لله بذلك فأطاعوه 
وقالوا: كيف نصنع ؟.
قال: ليأخذ كل رجل منكم قدحا ثم يكتب فيه اسمه ثم ائتوني. 
ففعلوا ثم أتوه فدخل بهم على هبل في جوف الكعبة، وكان هبل على بئر في جوف الكعبة، وكانت تلك البئر هي التي يجمع فيها ما يهدى للكعبة. 2 

فقال عبد المطلب لصاحب القداح: اضرب على بني هؤلاء بقداحهم هذه وأخبره بنذره الذي نذر فأعطاه كل رجل منهم قدحه الذي فيه اسمه وكان عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أصغر بني أبيه.3 

وكان عبد الله - فيما يزعمون - أحب ولد عبد المطلب إليه فكان عبد المطلب يرى أن السهم إذا أخطأه فقد أشوى، وهو أبو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلما أخذ صاحب القداح القداح ليضرب بها، قام عبد المطلب عند هبل يدعو الله ثم ضرب صاحب القداح فخرج القدح على عبد الله فأخذه عبد المطلب بيده وأخذ الشفرة ثم أقبل به إلى إساف ونائلة 4 ليذبحه فقامت إليه قريش من أنديتها
فقالوا: ماذا تريد يا عبد المطلب؟. 
قال: أذبحه 
فقالت له قريش وبنوه: والله لا تذبحه أبدا حتى تعذر فيه. لئن فعلت هذا لا يزال الرجل يأتي بابنه حتى يذبحه فما بقاء الناس على هذا.
وقال له المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن مخزوم بن يقظة، وكان عبد الله ابن أخت القوم: 
والله لا تذبحه أبدا حتى تعذر فيه فإن كان فداؤه بأموالنا فديناه. 
وقالت له قريش وبنوه: لا تفعل وانطلق به إلى الحجاز، فإن به عرافة لها تابع فسلها، ثم أنت على رأس أمرك ، إن أمرتك بذبحه ذبحته و إن أمرتك بأمر لك وله فيه فرج قبلته. 

فانطلقوا حتى قدموا المدينة، فوجدوها - فيما يزعمون - بخيبر. فركبوا حتى جاءوها فسألوها، وقص عليها عبد المطلب خبره وخبر ابنه وما أراد به ونذره فيه 
فقالت لهم: ارجعوا عني اليوم حتى يأتيني تابعي فأسأله. 
فرجعوا من عندها، فلما خرجوا عنها، قام عبد المطلب يدعو الله ثم غدوا عليها، 
فقالت لهم: قد جاءني الخبر كم الدية فيكم؟ 
قالوا : عشر من الإبل وكانت كذلك. 
قالت: فارجعوا إلى بلادكم ثم قربوا صاحبكم وقربوا عشرا من الإبل ثم اضربوا عليها وعليه بالقداح فإن خرجت على صاحبكم فزيدوا من الإبل حتى يرضى ربكم وإن خرجت على الإبل فانحروها عنه فقد رضي ربكم ونجا صاحبكم. 

فخرجوا حتى قدموا مكة ، فلما أجمعوا على ذلك من الأمر قام عبد المطلب يدعو الله ثم قربوا عبد الله وعشرا من الإبل وعبد المطلب قائم عند هبل يدعو الله عز وجل ثم ضربوا فخرج القدح على عبد الله فزادوا عشرا من الإبل فبلغت الإبل عشرين وما زالوا يضربون الأقداح وعبد المطلب يدعو الله عز وجل ويزيدون عشرا من الإبل إلى أن بلغت الإبل مئة ثم ضربوا فخرج القدح على الإبل 
فقالت قريش ومن حضر: قد انتهى رضا ربك يا عبد المطلب فزعموا أن عبد المطلب قال: لا والله حتى أضرب عليها ثلاث مرات 
فضربوا على عبد الله وعلى الإبل ثلاثا وعبد المطلب يدعو الله فخرجت الأقدح على الإبل فنحرت ثم تركت لا يُصد عنها إنسان ولا يُمنع 5. 

ثم انصرف عبد المطلب آخذا بيد عبد الله فمر به على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبد العزى، وهي أخت ورقة بن نوفل 6، وهي عند الكعبة 
فقالت له حين نظرت إلى وجهه: أين تذهب يا عبد الله ؟.
قال: مع أبي، قالت: لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك، وقع علي الآن. 
قال: أنا مع أبي، ولا أستطيع خلافه ولا فراقه.

فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى به وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب، وهو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة نسبا وشرفا، فزوجه ابنته آمنة بنت وهب وهي يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا وموضعا. 
فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أملكها مكانه فوقع عليها ، فحملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم خرج من عندها، فأتى المرأة التي عرضت عليه ما عرضت 
فقال لها: ما لك لا تعرضين علي اليوم ما كنت عرضت علي بالأمس ؟ 
قالت له: فارقك النور الذي كان معك بالأمس فليس ( لي ) بك اليوم حاجة. 7

ودخل عبد الله على امرأة كانت له مع آمنة بنت وهب ، وقد عمل في طين له وبه آثار من الطين فدعاها إلى نفسه فأبطأت عليه لما رأت به من أثر الطين فخرج من عندها فتوضأ وغسل ما كان به من ذلك الطين ثم خرج عامدا إلى آمنة فمر بها، فدعته إلى نفسها، فأبى عليها، وعمد إلى آمنة فدخل عليها فأصابها، فحملت بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.8 

ثم مر بامرأته تلك 
فقال لها : هل لك؟ 
قالت: لا، مررت بي وبين عينيك غرة بيضاء فدعوتك فأبيت علي ودخلت على آمنة فذهبت بها. 
فزعموا أن امرأته تلك كانت تحدث أنه مر بها وبين عينيه غرة مثل غرة الفرس، 
قالت: فدعوته رجاء أن تكون تلك بي، فأبى علي ودخل على آمنة فأصابها ، فحملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أوسط قومه نسبا، وأعظمهم شرفا من قبل أبيه وأمه صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

ويزعمون - فيما يتحدث الناس والله أعلم - أن آمنة بنت وهب أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تحدث أنها أُتيت حين حملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقيل لها: إنك قد حملت بسيد هذه الأمة فإذا وقع إلى الأرض فقولي : أعيذه بالواحد من شر كل حاسد ثم سميه محمدا. 
ورأت حين حملت به أنه خرج منها نور رأت به قصور بصرى، من أرض الشام. 
ثم لم يلبث عبد الله بن عبد المطلب، أبو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هلك وأم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حامل به. 

وولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين لاثنتي عشرة ليلة خلت من شهر ربيع الأول عام الفيل 9

-----------------------------------------------------

1- (هبل صنم في جوف الكعبة ، وهو أعظم أصنامهم وهو الذي يعني أبو سفيان بن حرب يوم أحد حين قال أعل هبل أي أظهر دينك)
2- (وكان عند هبل سبعة قداح كل قدح منها فيه ( كتاب . قدح فيه ) ( العقل ) إذا اختلفوا في العقل من يحمله منهم ضربوا بالقداح السبعة فإن خرج العقل فعلى من خرج حمله وقدح فيه " نعم " للأمر إذا أرادوه يضرب به في القداح فإن خرج قدح " نعم " عملوا به وقدح فيه " لا " إذا أرادوا أمرا ضربوا به في القداح فإن خرج ذلك القدح لم يفعلوا ذلك الأمر وقدح فيه " منكم " ; وقدح فيه " ملصق " ، وقدح فيه " من غيركم " ; وقدح فيه " المياه " إذا أرادوا أن يحفروا للماء ضربوا بالقداح وفيها ذلك القدح فحيثما خرج عملوا به . 
وكانوا إذا أرادوا أن يختنوا غلاما ، أو ينكحوا منكحا ، أو يدفنوا ميتا ، أو شكلوا في نسب أحدهم ذهبوا به إلى هبل وبمئة درهم وجزور فأعطوها صاحب القداح الذي يضرب بها ، ثم قربوا صاحبهم الذي يريدون به ما يريدون ثم قالوا : يا إلهنا ، هذا فلان بن فلان قد أردنا به كذا وكذا ، فأخرج الحق فيه . ثم يقولون لصاحب القداح اضرب فإن خرج عليه " منكم " كان منهم وسيطا ، وإن خرج عليه " من غيركم " كان حليفا ، وإن خرج عليه " ملصق " كان على منزلته فيهم لا نسب له ولا حلف وإن خرج فيه شيء مما سوى هذا مما يعملون به " نعم " عملوا به وإن خرج " لا " ، أخروه عامه ذلك حتى يأتوه به مرة أخرى ، ينتهون في أمورهم إلى ذلك مما خرجت به القداح)
3- ( كان هو والزبير وأبو طالب أولاده من فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ بن عبد بن عمران بن مخزوم بن يقظة بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر)
4- (صنمين تم ذكرهما في الأعلى) 
5- (ويُقال ولا حتى السباع)
6- (سيأتي ذكره لاحقا)
7- (وقد كانت تسمع من أخيها ورقة بن نوفل - وكان قد تنصر واتبع الكتب أنه سيكون في هذه الأمة نبي). 
8- من قول ابن إسحاق بحديث أبيه إسحاق بن يسار
9- قال ابن إسحاق عن حسان بن ثابت، قال والله إني لغلام يفعة ابن سبع سنين أو ثمان أعقل كل ما سمعت ، إذ سمعت يهوديا يصرخ بأعلى صوته على أطمة بيثرب يا معشر يهود حتى إذا اجتمعوا إليه قالوا له ويلك ما لك ؟ قال طلع الليلة نجم أحمد الذي ولد به . قال محمد بن إسحاق فسألت سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن حسان بن ثابت فقلت. ابن كم كان حسان بن ثابت مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ؟ فقال ابن ستين ( سنة ) ، وقدمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ثلاث وخمسين سنة فسمع حسان ما سمع وهو ابن سبع سنين.

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

قصة الفيل 

كان "أبرهة بن الصباح" عاملا للنجاشي ملك الحبشة على اليمن، فرأى الناس يتجهزون أيام الموسم إلى مكة فبنى كنيسة بصنعاء. ، وسميت هذه الكنيسة القليس 1 لارتفاع بنائها وعلوها.

وكان "أبرهة" قد استذل أهل اليمن في بنيان هذه الكنيسة وجشّمهم فيها أنواعا من السخر، وكان ينقل إليها العدد من الرخام المجزع والحجارة المنقوشة بالذهب من قصر "بلقيس" صاحبة "سليمان - عليه السلام -" وكان في موضع هذه الكنيسة على فراسخ وكان فيه بقايا من آثار ملكها ، فاستعان بذلك على ما أراده في هذه الكنيسة من بهجتها وبهائها ، ونصب في تلك الكنيسة صلبانا من الذهب والفضة ومنابر من العاج والآبنس وكان أراد أن يرفع في بنائها حتى يشرف منها على عدن.
وكان حكمه في أي عامل إذا طلعت عليه الشمس قبل أن يأخذ في عمله أن يقطع يده، فنام رجل منهم ذات يوم حتى طلعت الشمس فجاءت معه أمه وهي امرأة عجوز فتضرّعت إليه تستشفع لابنها ، فأبى إلا أن يقطع يده 
فقالت: اضرب بمعولك اليوم فاليوم لك ، وغدا لغيرك.
فقال: ويحك ما قلت؟.
فقالت: نعم كما صار هذا الملك من غيرك إليك ، فكذلك يصير منك إلى غيرك.
فأخذته موعظتها ، وأعفى الناس من العمل فيها بعد. 

وكتب إلى "النجاشي": إني بنيت لك كنيسة لم يبن مثلها، ولست منتهيا حتى أصرف إليها حج العرب 
فسمع به رجل من بني كنانة، فدخلها ليلا، فقعد فيها2. ثم خرج فلحق بأرضه فأخبر بذلك "أبرهة" فقال: من صنع هذا؟ 
فقيل له: صنع هذا رجل من العرب من أهل هذا البيت الذي تحج العرب إليه بمكة لما سمع قولك " أصرف إليها حج العرب " غضب فجاء فقعد فيها.
أي أنها ليست لذلك بأهل .3

فحلف "أبرهة" ليسيرن إلى الكعبة حتى يهدمها. وكتب إلى "النجاشي" يخبره بذلك، فسأله أن يبعث إليه بفيله. وكان له فيل يقال له: محمود، لم يُرَ مثله عظما وجسما وقوة، فبعث به إليه. فخرج "أبرهة" سائرا إلى مكة . فسمعت العرب بذلك فأعظموه، ورأوا جهاده حقا عليهم. 

فخرج إليه رجل من أشراف أهل اليمن وملوكهم يقال له "ذو نفر" ، فدعا قومه ومن أجابه من سائر العرب إلى حرب "أبرهة" وجهاده عن بيت الله الحرام وما يريد من هدمه وإخرابه فأجابه إلى ذلك من أجابه ثم عرض له فقاتله فهزم "ذو نفر" وأصحابه، فأتي "بذي نفر" أسيرا، فلما أراد قتله قال له "ذو نفر": أيها الملك لا تقتلني فإنه عسى أن يكون بقائي معك خيرا لك من قتلي.

فتركه من القتل وحبسه عنده في وثاق وكان أبرهة رجلا حليما.ثم مضى على وجهه ذلك يريد ما خرج له حتى إذا كان بأرض خثعم، فعرض له "نفيل بن حبيب الخثعمي"، ومن تبعه من قبائل العرب، فقاتله فهزمه أبرهة وأُخذ له "نفيل" أسيرا، فأتي به فلما هم بقتله قال له "نفيل":
أيها الملك لا تقتلني فإني دليلك بأرض العرب وهاتان يداي على قومي بالسمع والطاعة، فاستبقني خيرا لك. 
فاستبقاه. وخرج معه يدله على الطريق فخلى سبيله . 
فلما مر بالطائف خرج إليه "مسعود بن معتب" في رجال من ثقيف. 
فقال له: أيها الملك، نحن عبيدك. ونحن نبعث معك من يدلك. 
فبعثوا معه بـ أبي رِغال مولى لهم. فخرج حتى إذا كان بالمُغَمّس مات "أبو رغال"، وهو الذي يرجم قبره. وبعث أبرهة رجلا من الحبشة - يقال له: "الأسود بن مفصود" على مقدمة خيله وأمر بالغارة على نَِعَم الناس (الإبل والمواشي). فجمع "الأسود" إليه أموال الحرم، وأصاب لعبد المطلب مائتي بعير. 
ثم بعث أبرهة رجلا من حمير إلى أهل مكة ، فقال: أبلغ شريفها أنني لم آت لقتال، بل جئت لأهدم البيت. فانطلق، فقال لعبد المطلب ذلك. 
فقال عبد المطلب : ما لنا به يدان. سنخلي بينه وبين ما جاء له. فإن هذا بيت الله وبيت خليله إبراهيم، فإن يمنعه فهو بيته وحرمه. وإن يخل بينه وبين ذلك فوالله ما لنا به من قوة. 
قال: فانطلق معي إلى الملك - وكان "ذو نَفَر" صديقا لعبد المطلب، فأتاه، 
فقال: يا ذا نفر، هل عندك غناء فيما نزل بنا؟ 
فقال: ما غناء رجل أسير لا يأمن أن يقتل بكرة أو عشيا، ولكن سأبعث إلى أنيس سائس الفيل، فإنه لي صديق، فأسأله أن يعظم خطرك عند الملك. 
فأرسل إليه، فقال لأبرهة : إن هذا سيد قريش يستأذن عليك. وقد جاء غير ناصب لك ولا مخالف لأمرك، وأنا أحب أن تأذن له. 
وكان عبد المطلب رجلا جسيما وسيما. فلما رآه أبرهة أعظمه وأكرمه. وكره أن يجلس معه على سريره. وأن يجلس تحته. فهبط إلى البساط فدعاه فأجلسه معه. فطلب منه أن يرد عليه مائتي البعير التي أصابها من ماله. 
فقال أبرهة لترجمانه، قل له: إنك كنت أعجبتني حين رأيتك، ولقد زهدت فيك. 
قال: لِمَ؟ 
قال: جئت إلى بيت - هو دينك ودين آبائك، وشرفكم وعصمتكم - لأهدمه. فلم تكلمني فيه، وتكلمني في مائتي بعير؟
قال: أنا رب الإبل. والبيت له رب يمنعه منك. 
فقال: ما كان ليمنعه مني. 
قال: فأنت وذاك. 
فأمر بإبله فردت عليه. 

ثم خرج وأخبر قريشا الخبر، وأمرهم أن يتفرقوا في الشعاب، ويتحرزوا في رؤوس الجبال، خوفا عليهم من مَعَرَّة الجيش. ففعلوا. وأتى عبدُ المطلب البيتَ. فأخذ بحلقة الباب وجعل يقول: 


يا رب لا أرجو لهم سواكا................يا رب فامنع منهمو حماكا 
إن عدو البيت من عاداكا................فامنعهمو أن يخربوا قراكا

وقال أيضا: 


لا هُمَّ إن المرء يمنع رحله................وحلاله فامنع حلالك 
لا يغلبن صليبهم................ومحالهم غدوا محالك 
جرّوا جموع بلادهم................والفيل كي يسبوا عيالك
كنت تاركهم وكعب................تنا فأمْرٌ ما بدا لك 

ثم توجه في بعض تلك الوجوه مع قومه. وأصبح أبرهة بالمغمس قد تهيأ للدخول. وعبأ جيشه. وهيأ فيه. فأقبل "نفيل" إلى الفيل. فأخذ بأذنه. 
فقال: ابرك محمود. فإنك في بلد الله الحرام. 
فبرك الفيل، فبعثوه فأبى. فوجهوه إلى اليمن ، فقام يهرول. ووجهوه إلى الشام ففعل مثل ذلك. ووجهوه إلى المشرق ففعل ذلك. فصرفوه إلى الحرم فبرك. وخرج "نفيل" يشتد حتى صعد الجبل، فأرسل الله طيرا من قبل البحر مع كل طائر ثلاثة أحجار. حجرين في رجليه وحجرًا في منقاره. فلما غشيت القوم أرسلتها عليهم. فلم تصب تلك الحجارة أحدا إلا هلك. وليس كلَّ القوم أصابت. فخرج البقية هاربين يسألون عن "نفيل" ليدلهم على الطريق إلى اليمن . فماج بعضهم في بعض. يتساقطون بكل طريق، ويهلكون على كل منهل. وبعث الله على أبرهة داء في جسده. فجعلت تساقط أنامله حتى انتهى إلى صنعاء وهو مثل الفرخ. وما مات حتى انصدع صدره عن قلبه ثم هلك.

ومزقت الحبشة كل ممزق وأقفر ما حول هذه الكنيسة فلم يعمرها أحد ، وكثرت حولها السباع والحيات وكان كل من أراد أن يأخذ شيئا منها أصابته الجن ، فبقيت من ذلك العهد بما فيها من العدد والخشب المرصع بالذهب والآلات المفضضة التي تساوي قناطير من المال لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ منها شيئا.4 

في ذلك العام ولد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بمكة، محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.

-----------------------------------------
1- ومنه القلانس لأنها في أعلى الرؤوس ويقال تقلنس الرجل وتقلس إذا لبس القلنسوة وقلس طعاما أي ارتفع من معدته إلى فيه2
2- أحدث فيها (تغوّط)
3- قال ابن إسحاق : فخرج الكناني حتى أتى القليس فقعد فيها - قال ابن هشام : يعني أحدث فيها - قال ابن إسحاق : ثم خرج فلحق بأرضه فأخبر بذلك أبرهة فقال من صنع هذا ؟ فقيل له صنع هذا رجل من العرب من أهل هذا البيت الذي تحج العرب إليه بمكة لما سمع قولك : " أصرف إليها حج العرب " غضب فجاء فقعد فيها ، أي أنها ليست لذلك بأهل . فغضب عند ذلك أبرهة وحلف ليسيرن إلى البيت حتى يهدمه ثم أمر الحبشة فتهيأت وتجهزت ثم سار وخرج معه بالفيل وسمعت بذلك العرب ، فأعظموه وفظعوا به ورأوا جهاده حقا عليهم حين سمعوا بأنه يريد هدم الكعبة ، بيت الله الحرام .
4- واستمر هذا إلى زمن أبي العباس فذكر له أمرها ، وما يتهيب من جنها وحياتها ، فلم يرعه ذلك. وبعث إليها بابن الربيع عامله على اليمن معه أهل الحزم والجلادة فخربها ، وحصلوا منها مالا كثيرا ببيع ما أمكن بيعه من رخامها وآلاتها ، فعفا بعد ذلك رسمها ، وانقطع خبرها ، ودرست آثارها ، وكان الذي يصيبهم من الجن ينسبونه إلى كعيب وامرأته صنمين كانت الكنيسة عليهما ، فلما كسر كعيب وامرأته أصيب الذي كسره بجذام فافتتن بذلك رعاع اليمن وطغامهم وقالوا : أصابه كعيب وذكر أبو الوليد الأزرقي أن كعيبا كان من خشب طوله ستون ذراعا .

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولد صلى الله عليه وسلم بجوف مكة و كان مولده عام الفيل وكان أمر الفيل تقدمة قدمها الله لنبيه وبيته وإلا فأصحاب الفيل كانوا نصارى أهل كتاب وكان دينهم خيرا من دين أهل مكة إذ ذاك لأنهم كانوا عباد أوثان فنصرهم الله تقدمة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي خرج من مكة وتعظيما للبيت الحرام . 
ولد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الاثنين ، لاثنتي عشرة ليلة خلت من شهر ربيع الأول عام الفيل 1

وذُكر أن أمه أُتيت حين حملت برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 
فقيل لها:إنك قد حملت بسيد هذه الأمة ، فإذا وقع إلى الأرض فقولي : أعيذيه بالواحد من شر كل حاسد ثم سميه محمدا . 
ورأت حين حملت به أنه خرج منها نور رأت به قصور بصرى ، من أرض الشام 
وقد توفي ابيه ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل في بطن أمه، وكان بينه وبين أبيه - عليه السلام - في السن ثمانية عشر عاما . 

فلما وضعته أمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرسلت إلى جده "عبد المطلب" 
أنه: قد ولد لك غلام فأته فانظر إليه 
فأتاه فنظر إليه وحدثته بما رأت حين حملت به وما قيل لها فيه وما أمرت به أن تسميه . 
فأخذه عبد المطلب ودخل به الكعبة ، فقام يدعو الله ويشكر له ما أعطاه ثم خرج به إلى أمه فدفعه إليها ، والتمس لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الرضعاء . 

وروي عن "أم عثمان بن أبي العاص الثقفية" 
قالت: حضرت ولادة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرأيت البيت حين وضع قد امتلأ نورا ، ورأيت النجوم تدنو حتى ظننت أنها ستقع علي " . وولد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معذورا مسرورا. 
أي مختونا مقطوع السرة. وكانت أمه تحدث أنها لم تجد حين حملت به ما تجده الحوامل من ثقل ولا وحم ولا غير ذلك ولما وضعته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقع إلى الأرض مقبوضة أصابع يديه مشيرا بالسبابة كالمسبح بها ، وذكر "ابن دريد" أنه ألقيت عليه جفنة لئلا يراه أحد قبل جده فجاء جده والجفنة قد انفلقت عنه 
ولما قيل له: ما سميت ابنك ؟ 
فقال محمدا 2 
فقيل له: كيف سميت باسم ليس لأحد من آبائك وقومك ؟ 
فقال: إني لأرجو أن يحمده أهل الأرض كلهم 
وذلك لرؤيا كان رآها عبد المطلب ، وقد كان عبد المطلب رأى في منامه كأن سلسلة من فضة خرجت من ظهره لها طرف في السماء وطرف في الأرض وطرف في المشرق وطرف في المغرب ثم عادت كأنها شجرة على كل ورقة منها نور وإذا أهل المشرق والمغرب كأنهم يتعلقون بها ، فقصها ، فعبرت له بمولود يكون من صلبه يتبعه أهل المشرق والمغرب ويحمده أهل السماء والأرض فلذلك سماه محمدا مع ما حدثته به أمه حين قيل لها: إنك حملت بسيد هذه الأمة فإذا وضعته فسميه محمدا . 

فاسترضع له امرأة من بني سعد بن بكر ، يقال لها : "حليمة ابنة أبي ذؤيب" . واسم أبيه الذي أرضعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم – "الحارث بن عبد العزى"3. 

كانت "حليمة بنت أبي ذؤيب السعدية" ، أم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - التي أرضعته تحدث أنها خرجت من بلدها مع زوجها ، وابن لها صغير ترضعه في نسوة من بني سعد بن بكر ، تلتمس الرضعاء قالت وذلك في سنة شهباء لم تبق لها شيئا . قالت: فخرجت على أتان لي قمراء معنا شارف لنا ، والله ما تبض بقطرة وما ننام ليلنا أجمع من صبينا الذي معنا ، من بكائه من الجوع ما في ثديي ما يغنيه وما في شارفنا ما يغديه - 
ولكنا كنا نرجو الغيث والفرج فخرجت على أتاني تلك فلقد أدمت بالركب حتى شق ذلك عليهم ضعفا وعجفا ، حتى قدمنا مكة نلتمس الرضعاء فما منا امرأة إلا وقد عرض عليها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتأباه إذا قيل لها إنه يتيم وذلك أنا إنما كنا نرجو المعروف من أبي الصبي فكنا نقول يتيم وما عسى أن تصنع أمه وجده فكنا نكرهه لذلك فما بقيت امرأة قدمت معي إلا أخذت رضيعا غيري ، فلما أجمعنا الانطلاق 
قلت لصاحبي : والله إني لأكره أن أرجع من بين صواحبي ولم آخذ رضيعا ، والله لأذهبن إلى ذلك اليتيم فلآخذنه 
قال: لا عليك أن تفعلي ، عسى الله أن يجعل لنا فيه بركة . 
قالت: فذهبت إليه فأخذته ، وما حملني على أخذه إلا أني لم أجد غيره . قالت فلما أخذته ، رجعت به إلى رحلي فلما وضعته في حجري أقبل عليه ثدياي بما شاء من لبن فشرب حتى روي وشرب معه أخوه حتى روي ثم ناما ، وما كنا ننام معه قبل ذلك وقام زوجي إلى شارفنا تلك فإذا إنها لحافل فحلب منها ما شرب وشربت معه حتى انتهينا ريا وشبعا ، فبتنا بخير ليلة . 
قالت: يقول صاحبي حين أصبحنا : تعلمي والله يا حليمة ، لقد أخذت نسمة مباركة 
قالت فقلت : والله إني لأرجو ذلك. 
قالت: ثم خرجنا وركبت أتاني ، وحملته عليها معي ، فوالله لقطعت بالركب ما يقدر عليها شيء من خمرهم حتى إن صواحبي ليقفن لي: يا ابنة أبي ذؤيب ، ويحك اربعي علينا ، أليست هذه أتانك التي كنت خرجت عليها ؟ 
فأقول لهن: بلى والله إنها لهي هي 
فيقلن: والله إن لها شأنا . 
قالت: ثم قدمنا منازلنا من بلاد بني سعد . وما أعلم أرضا من أرض الله أجدب منها . فكانت غنمي تروح علي حين قدمنا به معنا شباعا لبنا . فنحلب ونشرب . وما يحلب إنسان قطرة لبن ولا يجدها في ضرع . حتى كان الحاضرون من قومنا 
يقولون لرعيانهم: ويلكم اسرحوا حيث يسرح راعي بنت أبي ذؤيب 
فتروح أغنامهم جياعا ما تبض بقطرة لبن وتروح غنمي شباعا لبنا ، فلم نزل نتعرف من الله الزيادة والخير حتى مضت سنتاه وفصلته ; وكان يشب شبابا لا يشبه الغلمان فلم يبلغ سنتيه حتى كان غلاما جفرا . 
قالت: فقدمنا به على أمه ونحن أحرص شيء على مكثه فينا ; لما كنا نرى من بركته . فكلمنا أمه 
وقلت لها: لو تركت بني عندي حتى يغلظ فإني أخشى عليه وبأمكة 
قالت: فلم نزل بها حتى ردته معنا. 

وذُكر أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان لا يقبل إلا على ثديها الواحد وكانت تعرض عليه الثدي الآخر فيأباه كأنه قد أشعر - عليه السلام - أن معه شريكا في لبانها ، وكان مفطورا على العدل مجبولا على المشاركة والفضل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 

والتماس الأجر على الرضاع لم يكن محمودا عند أكثر نساء العرب ، حتى جرى المثل تجوع المرأة ولا تأكل بثدييها ، وكان عند بعضهن لا بأس به فقد كانت حليمة وسيطة في بني سعد، كريمة من كرائم قومها ويحتمل أن تكون حليمة ونساء قومها طلبن الرضعاء اضطرارا للأزمة التي أصابتهم والسنة الشهباء التي اقتحمتهم . 

أما دفع قريش وغيرهم من أشراف العرب أولادهم إلى المراضع فقد يكون ذلك لوجوه . 
أحدها : تفريغ النساء إلى الأزواج وقد يكون ذلك منهم أيضا لينشأ الطفل في الأعراب ، فيكون أفصح للسانه وأجلد لجسمه 3.
فهذا ونحوه كان يحملهم على دفع الرضعاء إلى المراضع الأعرابيات . 

قالت: فرجعنا به فوالله إنه بعد مقدمنا بأشهر مع أخيه لفي بهم لنا خلف بيوتنا ، إذ أتانا أخوه يشتد، 
فقال لي ولأبيه: ذاك أخي القرشي قد أخذه رجلان عليهما ثياب بيض فأضجعاه فشقا بطنه فهما يسوطانه 
قالت: فخرجت أنا وأبوه نحوه فوجدناه قائما منتقعا وجهه
قالت: فالتزمته والتزمه أبوه فقلنا له ما لك يا بني 
قال: جاءني رجلان عليهما ثياب بيض فأضجعاني وشقا بطني، فالتمسا شيئا لا أدري ما هو 
قالت: فرجعنا إلى خبائنا . 
قالت: وقال لي أبوه: يا حليمة، لقد خشيت أن يكون هذا الغلام قد أصيب فألحقيه بأهله قبل أن يظهر ذلك به 
قالت: فاحتملناه فقدمنا به على أمه 
فقالت: ما أقدمك به يا ظئر وقد كنت حريصة عليه وعلى مكثه عندك؟ 
قالت: فقلت: قد بلغ الله يا بني وقضيت الذي علي وتخوفت الأحداث عليه فأديته إليك كما تحبين 
قالت: ما هذا شأنك، فأصدقيني خبرك
قالت: فلم تدعني حتى أخبرتها. قالت: أفتخوفت عليه الشيطان؟ 
قالت: قلت: نعم 
قالت: كلا . والله ما للشيطان عليه من سبيل وإن لبني لشأنا، أفلا أخبرك خبره. 
قلت: بلى. 
قالت: رأيت حين حملت به أنه خرج مني نور أضاء لي قصور بصرى من أرض الشام. 
ثم حملت به فوالله ما رأيت من حمل قط كان أخف ولا أيسر منه ووقع حين ولدته ، وإنه لواضع يديه بالأرض رافع رأسه إلى السماء. دعيه عنك، وانطلقي راشدة. 4

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

تكملة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وكان رد "حليمة" إياه إلى أمه وهو ابن خمس سنين وشهر ثم لم تره بعد ذلك إلا مرتين إحداهما بعد تزويجه خديجة - رضي الله عنها - جاءته تشكو إليه السنة وأن قومها قد أسنتوا فكلم لها "خديجة"، فأعطتها عشرين رأسا من غنم وبكرات والمرة الثانية يوم حنين وسيأتي ذكرها إن شاء الله . 
وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع أمه "آمنة بنت وهب"، وجده "عبد المطلب بن هاشم" في كلاءة الله وحفظه ينبته الله نباتا حسنا ، لما يريد به من كرامته فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ست سنين توفيت أمه "آمنة بنت وهب". 
بالأبواء ، بين مكة والمدينة وهو إلى المدينة أقرب، كانت قد قدمت به على أخواله من بني عدي بن النجار، تزيره إياهم فماتت وهي راجعة به إلى مكة . 

وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع جده "عبد المطلب بن هاشم"، وكان يوضع لعبد المطلب فراش في ظل الكعبة ، فكان بنوه يجلسون حول فراشه ذلك حتى يخرج إليه لا يجلس عليه أحد من بنيه إجلالا له قال فكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يأتي، وهو غلام جفر حتى يجلس عليه فيأخذه أعمامه ليؤخروه عنه فيقول "عبد المطلب" إذا رأى ذلك منهم دعوا ابني ، فوالله إن له لشأنا ، ثم يجلسه معه على الفراش ويمسح ظهره بيده ويسره ما يراه يصنع. 

فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثماني سنين هلك عبد "المطلب بن هاشم"، وذلك بعد الفيل بثماني سنين. 

وكان "أبو طالب" هو الذي يلي أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد جده فكان إليه ومعه. 
وذكر كون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في كفالة عمه يكلؤه ويحفظه. فمن حفظ الله له في ذلك أنه كان يتيما ليس له أب يرحمه ولا أم ترأمه لأنها ماتت وهو صغير وكان عيال أبي طالب ضففا، وعيشهم شظفا، فكان يوضع الطعام له وللصبية من أولاد أبي طالب فيتطاولون إليه ويتقاصر هو وتمتد أيديهم وتنقبض يده تكرما منه واستحياء ونزاهة نفس وقناعة قلب فيصبحون غمصا رمصا، مصفرة ألوانهم ويصبح هو - عليه السلام - صقيلا دهينا كأنه في أنعم عيش وأعز كفاية لطفا من الله - عز وجل - به . 


الهوامش:
1- قال حدثني من شئت من رجال قومي عن حسان بن ثابت ، قال والله إني لغلام يفعة ابن سبع سنين أو ثمان أعقل كل ما سمعت ، إذ سمعت يهوديا يصرخ بأعلى صوته على أطمة بيثرب يا معشر يهود حتى إذا اجتمعوا إليه قالوا له ويلك ما لك ؟ قال طلع الليلة نجم أحمد الذي ولد به . 
قال محمد بن إسحاق فسألت سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن حسان بن ثابت فقلت : ابن كم كان حسان بن ثابت مقدم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة ؟ فقال ابن ستين وقدمها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو ابن ثلاث وخمسين سنة فسمع حسان ما سمع وهو ابن سبع سنين . 

2- لا يعرف في العرب من تسمى بهذا الاسم قبله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا ثلاثة طمع آباؤهم - حين سمعوا بذكر محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبقرب زمانه وأنه يبعث في الحجاز - أن يكون ولدا لهم . وهم محمد بن سفيان بن مجاشع ، جد جد الفرزدق الشاعر والآخر محمد بن أحيحة بن الجلاح بن الحريش بن جمحى بن كلفة بن عوف بن عمرو بن عوف بن مالك بن الأوس ، والآخر محمد بن حمران بن ربيعة ، وكان آباء هؤلاء الثلاثة قد وفدوا على بعض الملوك وكان عنده علم من الكتاب الأول فأخبرهم بمبعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وباسمه وكان كل واحد منهم قد خلف امرأته حاملا ، فنذر كل واحد منهم إن ولد له ذكر أن يسميه محمدا ، ففعلوا ذلك . 

وهذا الاسم منقول من الصفة فالمحمد في اللغة هو الذي يحمد حمدا بعد حمد ولا يكون مفعل مثل مضرب وممدح إلا لمن تكرر فيه الفعل مرة بعد مرة . وأما أحمد فهو اسمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي سمي به على لسان عيسى وموسى - عليهما السلام - فإنه منقول أيضا من الصفة التي معناها التفضيل فمعنى أحمد أي أحمد الحامدين لربه وكذلك هو المعنى ; لأنه تفتح عليه في المقام المحمود محامد لم تفتح على أحد قبله فيحمد ربه بها ; ولذلك يعقد له لواء الحمد . 
وأما محمد فمنقول من صفة أيضا ، وهو في معنى : محمود . ولكن فيه معنى المبالغة والتكرار فالمحمد هو الذي حمد مرة بعد مرة كما أن المكرم من أكرم مرة بعد مرة وكذلك الممدح ونحو ذلك . فاسم محمد مطابق لمعناه والله - سبحانه - وتعالى سماه به قبل أن يسمي به نفسه فهذا علم من أعلام نبوته إذ كان اسمه صادقا عليه فهو محمود - عليه السلام - في الدنيا بما هدى إليه ونفع به من العلم والحكمة وهو محمود في الآخرة بالشفاعة فقد تكرر معنى الحمد كما يقتضي اللفظ ثم إنه لم يكن محمدا ، حتى كان أحمد حمد ربه فنبأه وشرفه فلذلك تقدم اسم أحمد على الاسم الذي هو محمد فذكره عيسى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال اسمه أحمد وذكره موسى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين قال له ربه تلك أمة أحمد فقال اللهم اجعلني من أمة أحمد فبأحمد ذكر قبل أن يذكر بمحمد لأن حمده لربه كان قبل حمد الناس له فلما وجد وبعث كان محمدا بالفعل . 
وكذلك في الشفاعة يحمد ربه بالمحامد التي يفتحها عليه فيكون أحمد الحامدين لربه ثم يشفع فيحمد على شفاعته . 

3- وأرضعته - عليه السلام - ثويبة قبل حليمة . أرضعته هو وعمه حمزة وعبد الله بن جحش ، وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعرف ذلك لثويبة ويصلها من المدينة ، فلما افتتح مكة سأل عنها وعن ابنها مسروح ، فأخبر أنهما ماتا ، وسأل عن قرابتها ، فلم يجد أحدا منهم حيا . وثويبة كانت جارية لأبي لهب ، وسنذكر بقية حديثها - إن شاء الله - عند وفاة أبي لهب . 

4- وقد قال - عليه السلام - لأبي بكر - رضي الله عنه - حين قال لهما رأيت أفصح منك يا رسول الله فقال وما يمنعني ، وأنا من قريش ، وأرضعت في بني سعد ؟ 
ويُذكر أن نفرا من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا له يا رسول الله . أخبرنا عن نفسك ؟ قال نعم أنا دعوة أبي إبراهيم ، وبشرى أخي عيسى ، ورأت أمي حين حملت بي أنه خرج منها نور أضاء لها قصور الشام ، واسترضعت في بني سعد بن بكر . فبينا أنا مع أخ لي خلف بيوتنا نرعى بهما لنا . إذ أتاني رجلان عليهما ثياب بيض بطست من ذهب مملوءة ثلجا . ثم أخذاني فشقا بطني ، واستخرجا قلبي ، فشقاه فاستخرجا منه علقة سوداء فطرحاها . ثم غسلا قلبي وبطني بذلك الثلج حتى أنقياه ثم قال أحدهما لصاحبه زنه بعشرة من أمته فوزنني به فوزنتهم ثم قال زنه بمئة من أمته . فوزنني بهم فوزنتهم ثم قال زنه بألف من أمته فوزنني بهم فوزنتهم . فقال دعه عنك ، فوالله لو وزنته بأمته لوزنها

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

لما هلك عبد المطلب بن هاشم ولي زمزم والسقاية عليها بعده العباس بن عبد المطلب ، وهو يومئذ من أحدث إخوته سنا ، فلم تزل إليه حتى قام الإسلام وهي بيده . فأقرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له على ما مضى من ولايته فهي إلى آل العباس بولاية العباس إياها.
وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد عبد المطلب مع عمه أبي طالب وكان عبد المطلب 
ثم إن أبا طالب خرج في ركب تاجرا إلى الشام، فلما تهيأ للرحيل وأجمع المسير صب به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرّق له 
وقال: والله لأخرجن به معي ، ولا يفارقني ، ولا أفارقه أبدا ، أو كما قال . فخرج به معه فلما نزل الركب بصرى من أرض الشام ، وبها راهب يُقال له بحيرى في صومعة له وكان إليه علم أهل النصرانية ، ولم يزل في تلك الصومعة منذ قط راهب، إليه يصير علمهم عن كتاب فيها يتوارثونه كابرا عن كابر . فلما نزلوا ذلك العام ببحيرى ، وكانوا كثيرا ما يمرون به قبل ذلك ، فلا يكلمهم ولا يعرض لهم حتى كان ذلك العام . فلما نزلوا به قريبا من صومعته صنع لهم طعاما كثيرا ، وذلك عن شيء رآه وهو في صومعته يزعمون أنه رأى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في صومعته في الركب حين أقبلوا، وغمامة تظله من بين القوم. ثم أقبلوا فنزلوا في ظل شجرة قريبا منه فنظر إلى الغمامة حين أظلت الشجرة، وتهصرت أغصان الشجرة على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى استظل تحتها، فلما رأى ذلك بحيرى نزل من صومعته وقد أمر بالطعام فصُنع ثم أرسل إليهم 
فقال: إني قد صنعت لكم طعاما يا معشر قريش ، فأنا أحب أن تحضروا كلكم صغيركم وكبيركم عبدكم وحركم 
فقال له رجل منهم: والله يا بحيرى إن لك لشأنا اليوم ما كنت تصنع هذا بنا ، وقد كنا نمر بك كثيرا ، فما شأنك اليوم ؟ 
قال له بحيرى: صدقت ، قد كان ما تقول ولكنكم ضيف وقد أحببت أن أكرمكم وأصنع لكم طعاما ، فتأكلوا منه كلكم . 
فاجتمعوا إليه وتخلف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من بين القوم لحداثة سنه في رحال القوم تحت الشجرة ، فلما نظر بحيرى في القوم لم ير الصفة التي يعرف ويجد عنده 
فقال: يا معشر قريش لا يتخلفن أحد منكم عن طعامي
قالوا له: يا بحيرى ، ما تخلف عنك أحد ينبغي له أن يأتيك إلا غلام وهو أحدث القوم سنا ، فتخلف في رحالهم 
فقال: لا تفعلوا ، ادعوه فليحضر هذا الطعام معكم 
فقال رجل من قريش: مع القوم واللاتي والعزى ، إن كان للؤم بنا أن يتخلف ابن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب عن طعام من بيننا
ثم قام إليه فاحتضنه وأجلسه مع القوم . فلما رآه بحيرى، جعل يلحظه لحظا شديدا وينظر إلى أشياء من جسده وقد كان يجدها عنده من صفته حتى إذا فرغ القوم من طعامهم وتفرقوا، قام إليه بحيرى
فقال: يا غلام أسألك بحق اللاتي والعزى إلا ما أخبرتني عما أسألك عنه وإنما قال له بحيرى ذلك لأنه سمع قومه يحلفون بهما، 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تسألني باللاتي والعزى شيئا ، فوالله ما أبغضت شيئا قط بغضهما 
فقال له بحيرى: فبالله إلا ما أخبرتني عما أسألك عنه 
فقال له: سلني عما بدا لك. 
فجعل يسأله عن أشياء من حاله من نومه وهيئته وأموره فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبره فيوافق ذلك ما عند بحيرى من صفته ثم نظر إلى ظهره فرأى خاتم النبوة بين كتفيه على موضعه من صفته التي عنده. فلما فرغ أقبل على عمه أبي طالب 
فقال: له ما هذا الغلام منك ؟ 
قال: ابني
قال له بحيرى: ما هو بابنك ، وما ينبغي لهذا الغلام أن يكون أبوه حيا
قال: فإنه ابن أخي
قال: فما فعل أبوه ؟ 
قال: مات وأمه حبلى به 
قال: صدقت، فارجع بابن أخيك إلى بلده واحذر عليه يهود فوالله لئن رأوه وعرفوا منه ما عرفت ليبغنه شرا، فإنه كائن لابن أخيك هذا شأن عظيم فأسرع به إلى بلاده 
فخرج به عمه أبو طالب سريعا ، حتى أقدمه مكة حين فرغ من تجارته بالشام. وفيما روى الناس أن زريرا وتماما ودريسا - وهم نفر من أهل الكتاب - قد كانوا رأوا من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثل ما رآه بحيرى في ذلك السفر الذي كان فيه مع عمه أبي طالب فأرادوه فردهم عنه بحيرى، وذكرهم الله وما يجدون في الكتاب من ذكره وصفته وأنهم إن أجمعوا لما أرادوا به لم يخلصوا إليه ولم يزل بهم حتى عرفوا ما قال لهم وصدقوه بما قال فتركوه وانصرفوا عنه . فشب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والله تعالى يكلؤه ويحفظه ويحوطه من أقذار الجاهلية لما يريد به من كرامته ورسالته حتى بلغ أن كان رجلا أفضل قومه مروءة وأحسنهم خلقا ، وأكرمهم حسبا ، وأحسنهم جوارا ، وأعظمهم حلما ، وأصدقهم حديثا ، وأعظمهم أمانة وأبعدهم من الفحش والأخلاق التي تدنس الرجال تنزها وتكرما ، حتى ما اسمه في قومه إلا الأمين لما جمع الله فيه من الأمور الصالحة . 2 
فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أربع عشرة سنة أو خمس عشرة سنة هاجت حرب الفجار بين قريش ومن معها من كنانة وبين قيس عيلان. 
وشهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعض أيامهم أخرجه أعمامه معهم وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -كنت أنبل على أعماميأي أرد عنهم نبل عدوهم إذا رموهم بها . 3- 
فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خمسا وعشرين سنة تزوج خديجة بنت خويلد، وكانت خديجة بنت خويلد امرأة تاجرة ذات شرف ومال تستأجر الرجال في مالها ، وتضاربهم إياه بشيء تجعله لهم وكانت قريش قوما تجارا ، فلما بلغها عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما بلغها ، من صدق حديثه وعظم أمانته وكرم أخلاقه بعثت إليه فعرضت عليه أن يخرج في مال لها إلى الشام تاجرا ، وتعطيه أفضل ما كانت تعطي غيره من التجار مع غلام لها يقال له ميسرة فقبله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منها ، وخرج في مالها ذلك وخرج معه غلامها ميسرة حتى قدم الشام . 
فنزل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ظل شجرة قريبا من صومعة راهب من الرهبان فاطلع الراهب إلى ميسرة 
فقال له: من هذا الرجل الذي نزل تحت هذه الشجرة ؟ 
قال له ميسرة: هذا رجل من قريش من أهل الحرم 
فقال له الراهب: ما نزل تحت هذه الشجرة قط إلا نبي. 1
ثم باع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سلعته التي خرج بها ، واشترى ما أراد أن يشتري ثم أقبل قافلا إلى مكة ، ومعه ميسرة فكان ميسرة عند الهاجرة واشتداد الحر ، يرى ملكين يظلانه من الشمس - وهو يسير على بعيره فلما قدم مكة على خديجة بمالها ، باعت ما جاء به فأضعف أو قريبا . وحدثها ميسرة عن قول الراهب وعما كان يرى من إظلال الملكين إياه وكانت خديجة امرأة حازمة شريفة لبيبة مع ما أراد الله بها من كرامته فلما أخبرها ميسرة بما أخبرها به بعثت إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم\
فقالت له: فيما يزعمون يا بن عم إني قد رغبت فيك لقرابتك، وسطتك في قومك وأمانتك، وحسن خلقك، وصدق حديثك
ثم عرضت عليه نفسها، وكانت خديجة يومئذ أوسط نساء قريش نسبا ، وأعظمهن شرفا ، وأكثرهن مالا ، كل قومها كان حريصا على ذلك منها لو يقدر عليه . 
وأصدقها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عشرين بكرة وكانت أول امرأة تزوجها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولم يتزوج عليها غيرها حتى ماتت رضي الله عنها . 
فولدت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكبر بنيه القاسم ثم الطيب ثم الطاهر وبناته رقية ثم زينب ثم أم كلثوم، ثم فاطمة وقد أدركن الإسلام فأسلمن وهاجرن معه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وبلغ القاسم المشي غير أن رضاعته لم تكن كملت، وذُكر أن دخل عليه الصلاة والسلام على خديجة بعد موت القاسم وهي تبكي
فقالت: يا رسول الله درت لبينة القاسم فلو كان عاش حتى يستكمل رضاعه لهون علي 
فقال: إن له مرضعا في الجنة تستكمل رضاعته 
فقالت: لو أعلم ذلك لهون علي 
فقال: إن شئت أسمعتك صوته في الجنة
فقالت: بل أصدق الله ورسوله . 

وخديجة بنت خويلد تسمى الطاهرة في الجاهلية والإسلام وكانت تسمى سيدة نساء قريش ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين أخبرها عن جبريل ولم تكن سمعت باسمه قط، ركبت إلى بحيرى الراهب فسألته عن جبريل 
فقال: قدوس قدوس يا سيدة نساء قريش أنى لك بهذا الاسم ؟ 
فقالت: بعلي وابن عمي محمد أخبرني أنه يأتيه
فقال: قدوس قدوس ما علم به إلا نبي مقرب فإنه السفير بين الله وبين أنبيائه وإن الشيطان لا يجترئ أن يتمثل به ولا أن يتسمى باسمه 
وكان بمكة غلام لعتبة بن ربيعة اسمه عداس عنده علم من الكتاب فأرسلت إليه تسأله عن جبريل 
فقال: قدوس قدوس أنى لهذه البلاد أن يذكر فيها جبريل يا سيدة نساء قريش
فأخبرته بما يقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 
فقال عداس مثل مقالة الراهب فكان مما زادها الله تعالى به إيمانا ويقينا . 
وكانت قبل زواجها برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تزوجت من عتيق بن عائذ بن عبد الله ولدت له عبد مناف بن عتيق. ثم تزوجت أبي هالة وهو هند بن زرارة وولدت له ابنا اسمه هند أيضا ، مات بطاعون البصرة ، وكان قد مات في ذلك اليوم نحو من سبعين ألفا ، فشغل الناس بجنائزهم عن جنازته فلم يوجد من يحملها
فصاحت نادبته: واهند بن هنداه واربيب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – 
فلم تبق جنازة إلا تركت واحتملت جنازته على أطراف الأصابع إعظاما لربيب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذكره الدولابي ولخديجة من أبي هالة ابنان غير هذا ، اسم أحدهما الطاهر واسم الآخر هالة . واختلف في سنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين تزوج خديجة فقيل ما قاله ابن إسحاق ، وقيل كان ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل ابن إحدى وعشرين سنة . 
وذكر أن خديجة - رضي الله عنها - ولدت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولده كلهم إلا إبراهيم ، فإنه من مارية التي أهداها إليه المقوقس
قال ابن إسحاق: وكانت خديجة بنت خويلد قد ذكرت لورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى - وكان ابن عمها، وكان نصرانيا قد تتبع الكتب وعلم من علم الناس - ما ذكر لها غلامها ميسرة من قول الراهب وما كان يرى منه إذ كان الملكان يظلانه 
فقال ورقة: لئن كان هذا حقا يا خديجة ، إن محمدا لنبي هذه الأمة وقد عرفت أنه كائن لهذه الأمة نبي يُنتظر هذا زمانه
فجعل ورقة يستبطئ الأمر ويقول حتى متى ؟ 4
لما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خمسا وثلاثين سنة اجتمعت قريش لبنيان الكعبة ، وكانوا يهمون بذلك ليسقفوها ويهابون هدمها ، وإنما كانت ردما فوق القامة فأرادوا رفعها وتسقيفها ، وذلك أن نفرا سرقوا كنزا للكعبة وإنما كان يكون في بئر في جوف الكعبة ، وكان الذي وجد عنده الكنز دويكا مولى لبني مليح بن عمرو من خزاعة . فقطعت قريش يده . وتزعم قريش أن الذين سرقوه وضعوه عند دويك.
وكان البحر قد رمى بسفينة إلى جدة لرجل من تجار الروم ، فتحطمت فأخذوا خشبها فأعدوه لتسقيفها ، وكان بمكة رجل قبطي نجار فتهيأ لهم في أنفسهم بعض ما يصلحها وكانت حية تخرج من بئر الكعبة التي كان يطرح فيها ما يهدى لها كل يوم فتتشرق على جدار الكعبة ، وكانت مما يهابون وذلك أنه كان لا يدنو منها أحد إلا احزألت وكشت وفتحت فاها ، وكانوا يهابونها ، فبينا هي ذات يوم تتشرق على جدار الكعبة ، كما كانت تصنع بعث الله إليها طائرا فاختطفها ، فذهب بها 
فقالت قريش : إنا لنرجو أن يكون الله قد رضي ما أردنا، عندنا عامل رفيق وعندنا خشب وقد كفانا الله الحية. 
فلما أجمعوا أمرهم في هدمها وبنائها ، قام أبو وهب بن عمرو. فتناول من الكعبة حجرا ، فوثب من يده حتى رجع إلى موضعه.
فقال: يا معشر قريش، لا تدخلوا في بنائها من كسبكم إلا طيبا، لا يدخل فيها مهر بغي ولا بيع ربا، ولا مظلمة أحد من الناس والناس. 5
ثم إن الناس هابوا هدمها وفرقوا منه فقال الوليد بن المغيرة : أنا أبدؤكم في هدمها ، فأخذ المعول ثم قام عليها
وهو يقول: اللهم لم ترع - ويقال لم نزغ - اللهم إنا لا نريد إلا الخير 
ثم هدم من ناحية الركنين فتربص الناس تلك الليلة وقالوا : ننظر فإن أصيب لم نهدم منها شيئا ورددناها كما كانت وإن لم يصبه شيء فقد رضي الله صنعنا، فهدمنا. 
فأصبح الوليد من ليلته غاديا على عمله فهدم وهدم الناس معه حتى إذا انتهى الهدم بهم إلى الأساس أساس إبراهيم عليه السلام أفضوا إلى حجارة خضر كالأسنمة آخذ بعضها بعضا. 
وذُكر أن رجلا من قريش ، ممن كان يهدمها ، أدخل عتلة بين حجرين منها ليقلع بها أحدهما ، فلما تحرك الحجر تنقضت مكة بأسرها ، فانتهوا عن ذلك الأساس .6
ثم إن القبائل من قريش جمعت الحجارة لبنائها ، كل قبيلة تجمع على حدة ثم بنوها ، حتى بلغ البنيان موضع الركن فاختصموا فيه كل قبيلة تريد أن ترفعه إلى موضعه دون الأخرى ، حتى تحاوروا وتحالفوا ; وأعدوا للقتال فقربت بنو عبد الدار جفنة مملوءة دما ، ثم تعاقدوا هم وبنو عدي بن كعب بن لؤي على الموت وأدخلوا أيديهم في ذلك الدم في تلك الجفنة فسموا : لعقة الدم فمكثت قريش على ذلك أربع ليال أو خمسا ، ثم إنهم اجتمعوا في المسجد وتشاوروا وتناصفوا. فزعم بعض أهل الرواية أن أبا أمية بن المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمر بن مخزوم ، وكان عامئذ أسن قريش كلها، 
قال: يا معشر قريش اجعلوا بينكم - فيما تختلفون فيه - أول من يدخل من باب هذا المسجد يقضي بينكم فيه ففعلوا فكان أول داخل عليهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما رأوه 
قالوا: هذا الأمين رضينا، هذا محمد 
فلما انتهى إليهم أخبروه الخبر
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: هلم إلي ثوبا
فأتي به فأخذ الركن فوضعه فيه بيده ثم قال " لتأخذ كل قبيلة بناحية من الثوب ثم ارفعوه جميعا "
ففعلوا، حتى إذا بلغوا موضعه وضعه هو بيده ثم بنى عليه

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

الهوامش
1- وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما ذكر لي - يحدث عما كان الله يحفظه به في صغره وأمر جاهليته أنه قال لقد رأيتني في غلمان قريش ننقل حجارة لبعض ما يلعب به الغلمان كلنا قد تعرى ، وأخذ إزاره فجعله على رقبته يحمل عليه الحجارة فإني لأقبل معهم كذلك وأدبر إذ لكمني لاكم ما أراه لكمة وجيعة ثم قال شد عليك إزارك . قال فأخذته وشددته علي ثم جعلت أحمل الحجارة على رقبتي وإزاري علي من بين أصحابي 
وهذه القصة إنما وردت في الحديث الصحيح في حين بنيان الكعبة ، وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينقل الحجارة مع قومه إليها ، وكانوا يجعلون أزرهم على عواتقهم لتقيهم الحجارة وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحملها على عاتقه وإزاره مشدود عليه فقال له العباس رضي الله عنه يا ابن أخي لو جعلت إزارك على عاتقك ، ففعل فسقط مغشيا عليه ثم قال إزاري إزاري فشد عليه إزاره وقام يحمل الحجارة وفي حديث آخر أنه لما سقط ضمه العباس إلى نفسه وسأله عن شأنه فأخبره أنه نودي من السماء أن اشدد عليك إزارك يا محمد قال وإنه لأول ما نودي وحديث ابن إسحاق ، إن صح أنه كان ذلك في صغره إذ كان يلعب مع الغلمان فمحمله على أن هذا الأمر كان مرتين مرة في حال صغره ومرة في أول اكتهاله عند بنيان الكعبة . 

2- وكان الذي هاجها أن "عروة الرحال" أجار لطيمة للنعمان بن المنذر 
فقال له البراض بن قيس(أحد بني ضمرة بن بكر): أتجيرها على كنانة ؟ 
قال: نعم وعلى الخلق 
فخرج فيها "عروة بن الرحال"، وخرج "البراض" يطلب غفلته حتى إذا كان بتيمن ذي طلال بالعالية غفل عروة فوثب عليه البراض فقتله في الشهر الحرام فلذلك سمي الفجار. فأتى آت قريشا، فقال إن البراض قد قتل عروة ، وهم في الشهر الحرام بعكاظ فارتحلوا ، وهوازن لا تشعر ثم بلغهم الخبر فأتبعوهم فأدركوهم قبل أن يدخلوا الحرم ، فاقتتلوا حتى جاء الليل ودخلوا الحرم ، فأمسكت عنهم هوازن، ثم التقوا بعد هذا اليوم أياما، والقوم متساندون على كل قبيل من قريش وكنانة رئيس منهم وعلى كل قبيل من قيس رئيس منهم

3- ذكر فيه قول الراهب ما نزل تحت هذه الشجرة إلا نبي . يريد ما نزل تحتها هذه الساعة إلا نبي ، ولم يرد ما نزل تحتها قط إلا نبي . لبعد العهد بالأنبياء قبل ذلك وإن كان في لفظ الخبر : قط ، فقد تكلم بها على جهة التوكيد للنفي والشجرة لا تعمر في العادة هذا العمر الطويل حتى يدري أنه لم ينزل تحتها إلا عيسى ، أو غيره من الأنبياء - عليهم السلام - ويبعد في العادة أيضا أن تكون شجرة تخلو من أن ينزل تحتها أحد ، حتى يجيء نبي إلا أن تصح رواية من قال في هذا الحديث لم ينزل تحتها أحد بعد عيسى ابن مريم - عليه السلام - وهي رواية عن غير ابن إسحاق ، فالشجرة على هذا مخصوصة بهذه الآية والله أعلم . وهذا الراهب ذكروا أن اسمه نسطورا وليس هو بحيرى المتقدم ذكره . تحقيق معنى الوسط 


4- وقد ألفيت للحديث الذي خرجه الترمذي في ورقة إسنادا جيدا غير الذي ذكره الترمذي ، وهو ما رواه الزبير بن أبي بكر عن عبد الله بن معاذ الصنعاني عن معمر عن الزهري عن عروة بن الزبير - رضي الله عنه - قالسئل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ورقة بن نوفل ، كما بلغنا فقال " رأيته في المنام عليه ثياب بيض فقد أظن أن لو كان من أهل النار لم أر عليه البياضوكان يذكر الله في سفره في الجاهلية ويسبحه وهو الذي يقول 

5- ثم إن قريشا وزّعت فيما بينها بناء الكعبة، فكان شق الباب لبني عبد منافوزهرة، وكان ما بين الركن الأسود والركن اليمانيلبني مخزوم، وقبائل من قريش انضموا إليهم، وكان ظهر الكعبةلبني جمح وسهم ابني عمرو بن هصيص بن كعب بن لؤي، وكان شق الحجرلبني عبد الدار بن قصي، ولبني أسد بن العزى بن قصي ، ولبني عدي بن كعب بن لؤي وهو الحطيم. 

6- بنيان الكعبة 
ففي خبرها أنها كانت رضما فوق القامة . الرضم أن تنضد الحجارة بعضها على بعض من غير ملاط وذُكر أنها كانت تسع أذرع من عهد إسماعيل ولم يكن لها سقف فلما بنتها قريش قبل الإسلام زادوا فيها تسع أذرع، فكانت ثماني عشرة ذراعا، ورفعوا بابها عن الأرض فكان لا يصعد إليها إلا في درج أو سلم وكان أول من عمل لها غلقا، وهو تبع. ثم لما بناها ابن الزبير زاد فيها تسع أذرع ، فكانت سبعا وعشرين ذراعا ، وعلى ذلك هي الآن وكان بناؤها في الدهر خمس مرات . الأولى : حين بناها شيث بن آدم والثانية حين بناها إبراهيم على القواعد الأولى، والثالثة حين بنتها قريش قبل الإسلام بخمسة أعوام والرابعة حين احترقت في عهد ابن الزبير بشرارة طارت من أبي قبيس، فوقعت في أستارها، فاحترقت وقيل إن امرأة أرادت أن تجمرها، فطارت شرارة من المجمر في أستارها، فاحترقت فشاور ابن الزبير في هدمها من حضره فهابوا هدمها
وقالوا : نرى أن تصلح ما وهى، ولا تهدم. 
فقال: لو أن بيت أحدكم احترق لم يرض له إلا بأكمل صلاح ولا يكمل إصلاحها إلا بهدمها
فهدمها حتى أفضى إلى قواعد إبراهيم فأمرهم أن يزيدوا في الحفر. فحركوا حجرا فرأوا تحته نارا وهولا. أفزعهم فأمرهم أن يقروا القواعد وأن يبنوا من حيث انتهى الحفر. وفي الخبر أنه سترها حين وصل إلى القواعد فطاف الناس بتلك الأستار فلم تخل قط من طائف حتى لقد ذكر أن يوم قتل ابن الزبير اشتدت الحرب واشتغل الناس فلم ير طائف يطوف بالكعبة إلا جمل يطوف بها، فلما استتم بنيانها، ألصق بابها بالأرض وعمل لها خلفا أي بابا آخر من ورائها، وأدخل الحجر فيها، وذلك لحديث حدثته به خالته عائشة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قالألم تري قومك حين بنوا الكعبة اقتصروا عن قواعد إبراهيم حين عجزت بهم النفقةثم قال عليه السلاملولا حدثان عهد قومك بالجاهلية لهدمتها ، وجعلت لها خلفا وألصقت بابها الأرض وأدخلت فيها الحجرأو كما قال - عليه السلام - قال ابن الزبير فليس بنا اليوم عجز عن النفقة فبناها على مقتضى حديث عائشة فلما قام عبد الملك بن مروان
قال: لسنا من تخليط أبي خبيب بشيء فهدمها وبناها على ما كانت عليه في عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما فرغ من بنيانها جاءه الحارث بن أبي ربيعة المعروف بالقباع وهو أخو عمر بن أبي ربيعة الشاعر ومعه رجل آخر فحدثاه عن عائشة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالحديث المتقدم فندم وجعل ينكت في الأرض بمخصرة في يده ويقول وددت أني تركت أبا خبيب وما تحمل من ذلك فهذه المرة الخامسة.
فلما قام أبو جعفر المنصور ، وأراد أن يبنيها على ما بناها ابن الزبير وشاور في ذلك فقال مالك بن أنس : أنشدك الله يا أمير المؤمنين وأن تجعل هذا البيت ملعبة للملوك بعدك ، لا يشاء أحد منهم أن يغيره إلا غيره فتذهب هيبته من قلوب الناس فصرفه عن رأيه فيه وقد قيل إنه بني في أيام جرهم مرة أو مرتين لأن السيل كان قد صدع حائطه ولم يكن ذلك بنيانا على نحو ما قدمنا ، إنما كان إصلاحا لما وهى منه وجدارا بني بينه وبين السيل بناه عامر الجارود وقد تقدم هذا الخبر ، وكانت الكعبة قبل أن يبنيها شيث عليه السلام خيمة من ياقوتة حمراء يطوف بها آدم ويأنس إليها ; لأنها أنزلت إليه من الجنة وكان قد حج إلى موضعها من الهند ، وقد قيل إن آدم هو أول من بناها ، ذكره ابن إسحاق في غير رواية البكائي . 
وفي الخبر أن موضعها كان غثاءة على الماء قبل أن يخلق الله السموات والأرض فلما بدأ الله بخلق الأشياء خلق التربة قبل السماء فلما خلق السماء وقضاهن سبع سموات دحا الأرض أي بسطها ، وذلك قوله سبحانهوالأرض بعد ذلك دحاها [ النازعات 3 ] وإنما دحاها من تحت مكة ; ولذلك سميت أم القرى ، وفي التفسير أن الله سبحانه حين قال للسموات والأرضائتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين [ فصلت 11 ] لم تجبه بهذه المقالة من الأرض إلا أرض الحرم ، فلذلك حرمها . 
وفي الحديث أن الله حرم مكة قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض فصارت حرمتها كحرمة المؤمن لأن المؤمن إنما حرم دمه وعرضه وماله بطاعته لربه وأرض الحرم لما قالت أتينا طائعين حرم صيدها وشجرها وخلاها إلا الإذخر فلا حرمة إلا لذي طاعة جعلنا الله ممن أطاعه

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لك علي  هذا الموضوع الطيب وهي سيرة نبينا محمد صلي الله علي وسلم .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## م. احمد العبادي

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
الله يجزيك الخير على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا عليا بعد أذن كتاب الموضوع أحوله إنجليزي عشان كل العالم مين هو نبينا وحبيبنا سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مجهود رائع .. ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ..

----------


## zaid72

جزاك الله خيرا
 :Bl (8):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جزاك الله كل خير  :Eh S(21):

----------


## جوليانا

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## التقنية الطبية

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك

----------

